# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Yleinen laivakeskustelu

## Joonas Pio

Tällainen ketju lienee paikallaan, koska ketjuissa "M/S Viking Grace" ja "M/S Silja Europa uudella reitillä" keskustelu on ajoittain ollut hyvin kaukana otsikon aiheesta.

Naapurifoorumilla maritimeforum.fi kerrotaan huhu, jonka mukaan Viking Line tekisi muutoksia laivojensa reitteihin, ja tilaisi mahdollisesti myös sisaraluksen Gracelle. Cinderella olisi tulossa tuolla kerrotun tiedon mukaan Helsinki-Tukholma -reitille.

Linkki kyseiseen viestiketjuun:
http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.php?topic=16816.0

Ja Isabellasta sen verran, että se seisoo tällä hetkellä Turussa, samassa paikassa, jossa Amorella seisoi tammi-helmikuussa.

----------


## JSL

No viikkarin reittimuutoksista siellä kokoajan huhutaan  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:21 ----------

Oletteko muuten lukeneet viikkarin: "Tie meren yli" kirjaa? 
Sitä joskus sai laivoilta ja nytkin oli Turun terminaalissa muutama kpl vielä.

----------


## Aq-Zu

Onko kenelläkään tietoa Eckerön Norlandiasta? Satuin huomaamaan äskettäin, että sen piippu pilkottaa yhdessä Tallinnan kuvistani.

----------


## jodo

Se lopetti juuri kuun vaihteessa rahtivuoron Vuosaari-Tallinna ajamisen ja on nyt makuutuksessa Tallinnassa.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa Eckerön Norlandiasta? Satuin huomaamaan äskettäin, että sen piippu pilkottaa yhdessä Tallinnan kuvistani.


Nor*d*landia makaa Marinetrafficin mukaan Koplin niemen kärjessä Tallinnassa. Alus ajoi alkuvuoden Vuosaaren reitillä korvaten Translandian, mutta nyttemmin nekin työt ovat ohitse.

----------


## KMT

En nyt itse kovin tosissani ota tuota Cinderellahuhua, on tuolla niitä vastaavia reittimuutosketjuja ollut jo ennemminkin, ainuthan radikaalimuutos mitä meinattiin Amorellan tätä edellisen telakoinnin aikana tehdä ja luki VL:n sivuilla oli Cinderellan ajaminen Turkuun ja Gabriellan ja Isabellan vaihto hetkeksi aikaa päikseen. Sekin meni puihin.. Jos Cinderella kannattaa siellä mitä sitä turhaan pois ottaa. 

Sitten tuo Nordlandia, onkohan rahtimäärät oikeasti tippunut vaikka toisaalla lukee että kuinka rahtikapasiteettiä tarvitaan, TallinkSiljan rahti myös -14,3 matkustajat kuitenkin -1,5(EST-FIN rahti tammi-maalis) no toki Finlandiaan mahtuu nyt rahtia..

Koskakohan tuo XPRS:n viroon liputus tapahtuu, toki passeli ajankohta olisi toukokuun alku, XPRS:ltä pääsisi Isabellalle suomalaisperäiset ja XPRS:ään tulisi enemmän uusia virolaisia. Toivon mukaan vaan mahdollistaisi että miehistön makuutiloja ei tarvittaisi niin paljoa ja voitaisiin avata 9 kantta matkustajille ja saataisiin matkustajamäärää nostettua edes aavistus (ehkä a la carte-ravintola, sauna, lisähyttejä, miksei koko 9 kantta levitettäisi muun laivan leveyteen) Kuitenkin sanotaan että Europa tekee rahaa satamassa seisten mutta ottaa huomioon että myös XPRS viettää puolet vuorokaudesta Tallinnan satamassa. 

Isabellahan on suuri kysymysmerkki, tottakai varustamo tarvitsisi rahaa kassaan uuteen alukseen, mutta onhan tuossa Tallinnan linjalla risteilijöitä(osalle ei kelpaa XPRS:n lyhytristeily) ja reittimatkustajia. Tottakai valitteluja näkynyt muilla sivuilla että kun ei pääse maihin tai mikä tuommonen Helsinki-Tallinna-Helsinki-Tallinna-Helsinki risteily on.. Muistaakseni Cinderellan poistuessa 20h tunnin risteilyistä oli Romantikan lisäksi samoista vuorokauden risteilijöistä taistelemassa myös Silja Opera ja oliko Finnjet myös, nyt ei ole kuin vanha kilpakumppani Europa. Kovinhan tuolloin uskottiin suurinpiirtein että Viron EU-jäsenyyyden myötä kukaan ei enää halua vuorokauden risteilylle. 

Ja Joonas ei tainnut Amorella helmikuun puolella juuri siinä paikalla seistä, Amorellahan kävi viikon Turussaolon jälkeen Ruotsin Landskronassa telakalla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Isabella myytiin nyt sitten TallinkSiljalle: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/matkat/art-1288553882436.html ja http://www.iltalehti.fi/matkajutut/2...62737_ma.shtml

Iltalehti käyttää Isabellasta ilmausta "Viking Line myi legendaarisen Isabella-aluksen!". Jahas, vai niin.

----------


## Jusa

Aamulehti:

Täällä M/s Isabella seilaa kaupan jälkeen  syrjäyttää toisen suomalaisaluksen
Päivi Saarilahti
M/s Isabellaa ei nähdä jatkossa Suomen satamissa. Uusi omistaja, Hansalink Ltd. siirtää risteilijän Riikan ja Tukholman väliselle reitille.

Samalla Hansalink poistaa reitiltä toisen suomalaisille tutun matkustajalaivan, Silja Festivalin.

Hansalink on Tallink-konsernin tytäryhtiö. Konsernin viestintäjohtaja Luulea Lääne kertoo, että laivan vaihto parantaa edelleen reitin palvelutasoa.

 Avasimme reitin vuonna 2006 ja sillä on ollut mukavasti kysyntää. Olemme vuosi vuodelta parantaneet reitin laivastoa suurempaan ja uudempaan. Tämä on yksi osa samaa strategiaa, hän kuvailee.

Lääne ei vielä tarkenna, milloin M/s Isabella on valmis ensiesiintymään uudella reitillä. Laivan vaihto ajoittuu hänen arvionsa mukaan vilkkaimman matkailusesongin alkuun tänä keväänä.

Myöskään reitiltä pois siirtyvän Silja Festivalin kohtalosta ei toistaiseksi heru tietoja.

----------


## iiko

> Sitten tuo Nordlandia, onkohan rahtimäärät oikeasti tippunut vaikka toisaalla lukee että kuinka rahtikapasiteettiä tarvitaan, TallinkSiljan rahti myös -14,3 matkustajat kuitenkin -1,5(EST-FIN rahti tammi-maalis) no toki Finlandiaan mahtuu nyt rahtia..


Tallinkilla oli tammi-helmikuussa vuoronperään sekä Star että Superstar telakalla. Kai sen luulisi näkyvän rahti- ja matkustajamäärissä.

----------


## ess

Enpä olisi uskonut että juuri Tallink ostaisi yhden käytetyn laivan lisää. Lisäksi luulisi että Isabella on aika vastaava kuin Silja Festival.

Ei muuta kuin Viikkarille tilaus sisään Gracen sisaresta (nimeksi ehdottomasti Faith). Sitten Amorella Xpersin pariksi.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Linen lehdistötiedote:

http://www.vikingline.com/Documents/...sabella-fi.pdf

Tallinkin lehdistötiedote:

http://www.tallinksilja.com/fi/web/f...nk-konsernille

----------


## joht. Nyman

Meneeköhän Isabella telakalle muun kuin maalaamisen vuoksi? Milloin se on viimeksi telakoitu?

Sitten hieman, mutta vain hieman ohi  aiheen: viikko sitten perjantaina uutisoitiin näin: Ruotsinlaivalla humppatansseja surmanloukussa. Eli eikö Cinderella ole kuljettanut viimeisten vuosien aikana lainkaan ajoneuvoja Ruotsin ja Ahvenanmaan välillä? Sitten toinen kysymys: mahtaisiko jollain tai jossain olla kuvia näistä humppatansseista?

----------


## Koala

Olin viime viikon ke-to 10-11.4 Europalla ja aamulla luulin että tuli illalla otettua se yksi liikaa kun laiva alkoi liikkua klo 8:20. Koko pytinki käännettiin ympäri ennen maihinnousun alkamista klo 8:50 (BP:n aikaan 8:30). Kun tulin maista takaisin noin 11:15 pääsin vielä sisään ennenkuin laiva taas käännettiin samoin päin kuin se oli koko yön. Ja sitten klo 13 lähdettiin Helsinkiä kohti perinteisesti peruuttaen.

Miksiköhän moinen manööveri?

----------


## Karosa

> Koko pytinki käännettiin ympäri ennen maihinnousun alkamista klo 8:50 (BP:n aikaan 8:30).


Taitaa olla ainutlaatuista..  :Laughing:  Ei mun reissulla 5-6.4 & 12-13.4 moista tapahtunut.  :Tongue:

----------


## Koala

> Taitaa olla ainutlaatuista..  Ei mun reissulla 5-6.4 & 12-13.4 moista tapahtunut.


Aahaa, jotain korjauksia varmaan siis. Tuossa "väärinpäin" olon aikana autokansi oli auki ja siinä pyöri jotain työmiehiä.

----------


## Karosa

> Aahaa, jotain korjauksia varmaan siis. Tuossa "väärinpäin" olon aikana autokansi oli auki ja siinä pyöri jotain työmiehiä.


No sitten varmasti jotain siihen suuntaan, onneksi laiva ei uponnut ja sinä mukana kuten Estonia aikoinaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Me oltiin parin tutun kanssa tuossa välissä 11-12.4, enkä mäkään tajunnut, että laiva olisi kääntyillyt ylimääräisiä. Uloskin päästiin tasan 8.30, ensimmäisinä  :Laughing:  

Huomasitteko muuten ravintoloissa, että normaalien lasituoppien sijaan juomat jaettiin vain muovitörpöissä  :Sad:  

Pääteltiin, että kun edellisiltana oli kuulemma Jesse Kaikuranta ollut itkettämässä kansaa, oli matkustajat paremman välineen puutteessa lyöneet lasit rikki ja sirpaleilla viiltäneet ranteita auki  :Laughing:

----------


## ess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5NQhSPUjto

Siinä saksantaitoisille Finnjetistä.

----------


## Koala

Ei kyllä jengi oli Kaikurannasta ihan innoissaan ja siinä kuunnellessa join rommikolaa lasista  :Wink:  Puoli JLF:ää ollut Europalla muutaman päivän sisään mutta ei kukaan Koalan kanssa  :Very Happy:  Nak:kin varmaan tullut länsiterminaalissa vastaan.

----------


## KMT

Ei välttämättä liity tuohon edellämainittuun mutta Europa ainakin tässä taannoin on AIS:n mukaan käynyt lenkin tekemässä kun Princess Anastasia on tullut joka neljäs päivä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Isabella aloittaa liikenteen Riika-Tukholma-reitillä 6.5. Sai Tallinkilla nimen Isabelle.

Tallinkin lehdistötiedote

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Isabella aloittaa liikenteen Riika-Tukholma-reitillä 6.5. Sai Tallinkilla nimen Isabelle.


Saa nähdä, millaisen värityksen laiva on saanut ylleen  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Saa nähdä, millaisen värityksen laiva on saanut ylleen


Tällaisen värityksen näkyy saaneen.

Tässä laivainfoa Isabellestä TallinkSiljan Ruotsin sivuilta, samanlainen esittely on myös Latvian sivuilla. Suomen sivuilta sitä ei löydy vielä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tällaisen värityksen näkyy saaneen.


Ei tuota kyllä kovin herkästi Viking Linen ex-alukseksi arvaakaan...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tässä laivainfoa Isabellestä TallinkSiljan Ruotsin sivuilta, samanlainen esittely on myös Latvian sivuilla. Suomen sivuilta sitä ei löydy vielä.


Nyt löytyy laivainfo myös TallinkSiljan Suomen sivuilta:
http://www.tallinksilja.com/fi/web/fi/isabelle

----------


## ess

On kyllä tosiaan menty siitä missä aita on matalin.

----------


## JSL

Samalla lailla Finlandialla oli DFDS:n aikana ja nyt SPL:llä yhä Silja-väritys. 

Toivottavasti edes polttavat Viikkarin kohotekstit irti rungosta jossain vaiheessa.. ne on jo kerran 5-kannen ahterin lisähyttien teon yhteydessä lasketty alemmas ja vanhat sauman rääppeet näkyy.

----------


## Koala

Katselin tuota Isabelleä Tallinnassa XPRS:n kannelta reilu viikko sitten ja melkein tippui silmät mereen kun tajusin että ne tosiaan vain laittaa Viking Linen tilalle Tallink... Olisko se ollut niin kallista tehdä siitä valkoinen ja kirjoitella siihen sinisellä se Tallink. Nyt se näyttää aprillipilalta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> eikö Cinderella ole kuljettanut viimeisten vuosien aikana lainkaan ajoneuvoja Ruotsin ja Ahvenanmaan välillä?


Kyllä on kuljettanut, tosin autokantta on käytetty vain risteilymatkustajien henkilöautojen parkkipaikkana samoin kuin tehtiin laivan ollessa Helsinki - Muuga -reitillä. Mahdollisesti myös joitain rahtiyksiköitä saattaa olla satunnaisesti kuljetettu, sitä en tiedä.

----------


## KriZuu

Viking Gabriella yllätyskorjaukseen - Tuhansien matkasuunnitelmat uusiksi
- Iltalehti.fi

_''Yllätyskorjaus tuli ajankohtaiseksi, kun Naantalin telakalla tuli aikataulullisesti sopiva, mutta suunnittelematon rako. Viking Line halusi käyttää Helsinki-Tukholma-välillä risteilevän Gabriellan telakalla ennen kesäsesongin alkua.

Yhtiön tiedotuspäällikön mukaan kyse oli "ennaltaehkäisevästä toimenpiteestä".

- Haastavat talvet ovat aiheuttaneet aluksille ylimääräistä kunnostustarvetta. Esimerkiksi peräsinakselissa on ollut kulumaa, kertoo Johanna Boijer-Svahnström.''_

Näin tällä kertaa...  :Razz:  Hyvä, että kuitenkin huolehtivat laivojen kunnosta.

----------


## ess

> ''Yllätyskorjaus tuli ajankohtaiseksi, kun Naantalin telakalla tuli aikataulullisesti sopiva, mutta suunnittelematon rako. Viking Line halusi käyttää Helsinki-Tukholma-välillä risteilevän Gabriellan telakalla ennen kesäsesongin alkua.


Minä luulinkin että Viking Line olisi aikanaan käyttänyt tilaisuutta hyväkseen ja Amorellan jälkeen telakoinut kaikki muutkin laivat vuorollaan ja pistänyt Isabellan tuuraamaan. Nyt siihen ei enää ole mahdollisuutta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Gabriellan telakointi jatkuu 4.6. saakka, mikä johtaa poikkeusjärjestelyihin:

-M/S Amorella liikennöi HelsinkiMaarianhaminaTukholma-reitillä M/S Gabriellan tilalla 30.5.4.6.
-M/S Cinderella liikennöi TurkuAhvenanmaaTukholma-reitillä M/S Amorellan tilalla 30.5.4.6.

Viking Linen tiedote

----------


## KMT

Laivafoorumeilla liikkuu ote henkilöstötiedotteesta Viking Cinderellan olevan 14.12-2.2 Helsinki-Tallinna linjalla (pl 9-24.1 jolloin telakalla)

http://tinezza.blogg.se/2013/june/de...t-pa-jobb.html

----------


## Jusa

http://www.laivagalleria.net/

----------


## JSL

Suoraan sanoen Viikkarilla (ent. SF-Line) tuntuu olevan pallo hukassa uuden tj:n aikana. 
Veikkaan että SPL ja Tallink syövät pikkuhiljaa punaset laivat pois.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Suoraan sanoen Viikkarilla (ent. SF-Line) tuntuu olevan pallo hukassa uuden tj:n aikana. 
> Veikkaan että SPL ja Tallink syövät pikkuhiljaa punaset laivat pois.


Ei Viking Line mitään isoja virheliikkeitä ole tehnyt, poislukien Isabellan myyminen, joten enpä usko Viking Linen kovin nopeasti kaatuvan. SPL ei sitä paitsi kilpaile Viking Linen kanssa samoista asiakkaista, ei edes kaksi kertaa viikossa lähtevillä Itämeren helmet -risteilyillä, joten se ei kauheasti syöne Viking Linen markkinaosuutta.

Cinderellan siirtelyllä uskon testattavan Helsinki-Tallinna -reitin kysyntää, jos sinne sijoitetaan kilpailija Europalle. Tukholma-Maarianhamina -reitti ei vetäne enää samaan tahtiin kuin aikaisemmin, ja näin halutaan tutkia muita vaihtoehtoja Cinderellalle. Tällä on myös suuri vaikutus päätökseen Gracen sisaraluksen tilaamisesta.

----------


## Lasse

> Ei Viking Line mitään isoja virheliikkeitä ole tehnyt, poislukien Isabellan myyminen


Pitkään myynnissä olleen laivan myymisestä ei ensimmäisenä tule virheliikettä mieleen  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pitkään myynnissä olleen laivan myymisestä ei ensimmäisenä tule virheliikettä mieleen


Mutta tarkoitinkin virheliikkeellä sitä, että Isabella ylipäätään laitettiin myyntiin.  :Wink:

----------


## jpmast

Olisikohan Isabellan myymisen taustalla joku muu syy. Esimerkiksi liian kalliiksi tuleva
remontti. Heitänkin ilmaan kysymyksen. Mihin Viikkarin olisi pitänyt käyttää Isabellaa
jos sitä ei olisi saanut myydä ? Nimittäin sekin maksaa jos laiva makaa satamassa.

----------


## Koala

Kaikkiallahan voivotellaan Isabellan myyntiä mutta veikkaisin että lähinnä tunnepohjalta. Jos sille ei ole käyttöä niin täysin pöljää seisottaa sitä jossain ruostumassa. Ostaja ilmaantui ja sille myytiin-mitä outoa tässä on?

----------


## Zambo

> Pitkään myynnissä olleen laivan myymisestä ei ensimmäisenä tule virheliikettä mieleen


Myyntihetkellä se ei missään nimessä ollut virhe. Isabellahan oli tarkoitus myydä, mutta sen piti ajaa kesän ajan tienata Tallinnan liikenteessä, koska myymisen oletettiin vievän aikaa. Mutta muuttuiko myynti virheeksi kun se menikin kaupaksi kilpailijalle juuri sesongin kynnyksellä? Näin osa Helsinki - Tallinna välin kaupasta siirtyi Vikingiltä Tallinkille. Toinen ehkä merkittävämpi asia oli Gabriellan telakoinnin pitkittyminen, jolloin Viking joutui taas perumaan matkoja + siirtelemään aluksia reitiltä toiselle. Kuinka paljon Isabellan 23 miljoonan myyntivoitosta on sulanut näissä tapauksissa? Varalaivan avulla Viking olisi saanut homman hoidettua melko tyylikkäästi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Myyntihetkellä se ei missään nimessä ollut virhe. Isabellahan oli tarkoitus myydä, mutta sen piti ajaa kesän ajan tienata Tallinnan liikenteessä, koska myymisen oletettiin vievän aikaa. Mutta muuttuiko myynti virheeksi kun se menikin kaupaksi kilpailijalle juuri sesongin kynnyksellä? Näin osa Helsinki - Tallinna välin kaupasta siirtyi Vikingiltä Tallinkille. Toinen ehkä merkittävämpi asia oli Gabriellan telakoinnin pitkittyminen, jolloin Viking joutui taas perumaan matkoja + siirtelemään aluksia reitiltä toiselle. Kuinka paljon Isabellan 23 miljoonan myyntivoitosta on sulanut näissä tapauksissa? Varalaivan avulla Viking olisi saanut homman hoidettua melko tyylikkäästi.


Tässä onkin tiivistettynä myös oma mielipiteeni siitä, miksi Isabellan laittaminen myyntiin oli virheliike. Mielestäni Vikingin olisi kannattanut tehdä päätös Isabellan kokeilemisesta Tallinnan reitillä heti sen jälkeen, kun Gracen tilaus vahvistettiin. Tänä kesänä saatujen kokemusten jälkeen olisi sitten ollut hyvä tilanne päättää myynnistä. Nyt ei nimittäin tiedetä, vaikka Tallinnan reitillä liikennöinti olisi kannattanut ympärivuotisesti, ja myyntivoitto olisi saatu ansaittua moninkertaisena. Ainakin tärkeitä kaistametrejä se olisi tuonut Vikingille lisää, kuin myös aamulähdön Helsingistä.

Tallink kun kiinnostui Isabellan ostosta vasta tänä keväänä, voidaan päätellä heidän ostaneen sen vain siksi, ettei se olisi tullut kilpailemaan heidän asiakkaistaan Tallinnan reitille. Mutta eikö Viking olisi voinut sopia laivan myynnistä vasta muiden laivojen tarvittavien telakointien jälkeen? Olisin uskonut Tallinkin suostuvan, kun ei heillä mitään pikaista tarvetta Isabellan liikenteeseen asettamiseksi ollut.

----------


## Lasse

Olisihan se ollut kiva saada Isabella seilaamaan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä, olin itsekin odottanut pääseväni kyytiin tänä kesänä. Näin ei nyt tapahtunut, ja saammekin lohduttautua sillä että saamme ensi talvena kokeilla pitkän tauon jälkeen "Cintun" kyytiä reitillä.

Itämerellä on pitkään ollut ylitarjontaa. Vaikein tilanne on Suomen ja Ruotsin välisessä liikenteessä. Tilaa ei ole enää yhdellekään lisälaivalle, eikä Vikingillä edes liene resursseja lähteä kokeilemaan saako lisälaivan kannattamaan. Myynti oli siis järkevin ja kaiketi ainoa vaihtoehto. Kun ostaja ilmaantui, vaikkakin oli pahin kilpailija, laiva myytiin. Tämäkin oli järkevää sillä Isabellan kaltaiselle laivalle ei yksinkertaisesti tällä hetkellä ole markkinoita. Tallinkillahan tuo ei edes päätynyt suoraan kilpailevalle reitille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tilaa ei ole enää yhdellekään lisälaivalle, eikä Vikingillä edes liene resursseja lähteä kokeilemaan saako lisälaivan kannattamaan. Myynti oli siis järkevin ja kaiketi ainoa vaihtoehto.


Olihan resursseja kuitenkin sen verran, että Viking Line olisi laittanut Isabellan liikennöimään Tallinnan reitille, mikäli sitä ei olisi saatu myytyä. Ja itse koen tämän juuri lisälaivan kannattavuuden kokeiluksi. Mikäli resursseja ei olisi ollut, niin eiköhän Isabellaa olisi seisotettu myyntiin saakka. Ja jos tämä kuvio nyt pitää paikkaansa, ei ostajaa olisi tullut, tai ainakaan se ei olisi ollut Tallink, mikäli laivaa ei olisi aiottu laittaa liikenteeseen.  :Wink:

----------


## KMT

Mielestäni ongelma on se että Viking on suopeasti antanut vain omistajilleen osinkoja ja paatit vanhenee käsiin.
Olisi mieluummin pitänyt jemmata rahaa, Isabellan myynti oli pakkorako. 

Toisaalta tuntuu että Cinderellaa aina välillä kaipailtu tuonne välille takaisin, että uskon että laiva voi olla täynnä, vaikka Isabellakin myi hyvin mutta Cinderella on kuitenkin eri asia.

Sehän on kysymysmerkki mikä on Vikingin seuraava uudisrakenne, pelkkä Amorellan korvaaja isolla rahdilla, vai Gracen sisar vai mitä.

----------


## JSL

Aavistelempa että DFDS on tekemässä nurkanvaltausta vanhan kuusikon (Bore, Effoa, Sally, SF-Line, Slite ja Svea/Johnson) reviirille. Siitä enteilee muutaman kuorma-autoja kuljettavat lautat Ruotsin ja Balttian välillä SEKÄ yhteistyö SPL:n kanssa. 
Viikkarin tai Sillinkin ostamisella tanskalaiset yhdessä venäläisten kanssa saisivat laituripaikat moneen kaupunkiin ja valmiin asiakaskunnan. Aika näyttää. 

Viikkarilla ei ole sen jälkeen kun SL-Line jäi yksin pankkien kaataessa RAB Sliten aivan turhaan, ollut minkäänlaista kykyä suurempiin eikä halua suurempiin laajentumisiin. Laivat ovat yli-ikäisiä, joskin hyväkuntoisia pääosin. Mutta kun katsoo Tallinkkia, sielläpä on 7kpl 2000-luvulla uutena hankittua alusta. Sanotaan, että Turun laivoissa on sitä ja tätä vikaa, ainakin ne ovat teknisesti paljon parempia kuin Siljan jäljiltä olleet loppuun ajetut romut. Ravintolat toimivat hyvin sekä juottolat, sehän on porauslauttojen päätarkoitus tällä hetkellä. Varsinkin kun Viikkari tällä hetkellä laiminlyö entiset asiakkaansa pitämällä kreisiä nirppanokkien ylikalliina hienostolaivana. 3:n laivan taktiikalla Turusta se olisikin toiminut. Autokansien rahtikapasiteettikin on alusvaihdosten myötä suurentunut. 

Viikkarin olisi aivan ehdottomasti mentävä Pietarin liikenteeseen, siellä asuu 5M ihmistä. Kyllä sieltä satamapaikka varmasti löytyy kun hiukan näkee vaivaa. ISABELLA olisi ollut täydellinen eritin ensilaivaksi. Tallinnan liikenteeseen vaikka kreisin piirrustusten pohjalta väsätty uusi laiva, kahta laivaa ei tarvita mielestäni vaan joku parempi jolla kuin V-Xpersu. Vanhat PC-2 koneiset laivat voi MANNIN osilla muuttaa koneitten osia vaihtamalla käyttämään LNG-tä. Saa nähdä yrittävätkö maksattaa sitäkin hommaa Suomen veronmaksajilla. Tietysti aloittaen koneiltaan huonokuntoisimmasta laivasta. Tietääkseni männät ja kannet ainakin menee vaihtoon.

----------


## KMT

Samaa olen pohtinut, että olisiko DFDS tai muulla esim tuossa Norja-Ruotsi/Tanska-Saksa liikennöivällä varustamolla saumaa tulla tänne kilpailemaan. Toisaalta ihmettelyni että kuulemma esim Göteborgista ei ole vuorokauden risteilyjä, vaan niin suuri osa risteilymahdollisuuksista on juuri Tukholmassa, 3xMaarianhamina 4xTurku 1xTallinna 1xRiika 2xHelsinki. Johan on kilpailua. Tosin täytyy muistaa että Cinderellan poistuessa Tukholmaan, vuorokauden risteilijänä oli Tallinkin porauslautan lisäksi Finnjet ja Silja Opera. 
Joskus toki mielessä ollut olisiko järkeä jos Birka/Eckerö ja Viking yhdistyisi. Tukholman risteilyalukseksi yksi iso ja samoin kummallakin vanhat alukset tuolla Kapellskär/Grisslehamn reiteillä, Rosellakin makaa alkuvuoden aina. XPRS ja Finlandia sukkuloisivat kuten Star ja Superstar. 

Eiköhän se Gracen hienostolaiva-henki katoa kun ikää tulee pikkuhiljaa lisää. Itse toki laittaisin sen Tukholman-iltaan Cinderellan ollessa poissa, ottamaan rahat ruotsalaisiltakin, alkaa Gracen uutuus pikkuhiljaa katoamaan.

Minä en innostu Pietarista, SPL:kin toimii maltan lipun alla. Ja se että sinne on maaliikenneyhteys ja Allegro painaa välin aikaisempaa nopeammin. Ja pitäisi olla Venäjän matkatoimistokontaktit kunnossa, ei sitä linjaa suomalaisten varaan voi laskea. Tietysti minkälaisella aikataululla edes lähdettäisiin, HEL-STO tyylinen kilpaili ko. linjaa vastaan.

Tottakai kaksi laivaa Tallinnaan, Isabellalle suunniteltu aikataulu vain Cinderellalle ja risteilyjen ohessa saa reittimatkustajia ja rahtia(joo tiedän että autokannella on omat ongelmansa), mitä hyötyä ei STO-MAA sahaamisessa ole, varmasti parantaisi kannattavuutta viikolla, tuskin viikkari antaa 20h risteilijöiden Tallinkin tavoin päästää maissa käymään hakemassa viinansa laivan sijaan tai voisi mutta paluu XPRS:llä. Samalla Viking saisi TLL-STO linjankin syntymään vaihdollisena.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Silja Europa on saanut Tallink-tekstit kylkiinsä:

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1826499

----------


## JSL

http://www.alandstidningen.ax/articl...=34998&iPage=1 Viikkarin laivat lahoaa.. sitä se on kun ensin tilataan halpamaasta uusi laiva - telakka kanttu vei - tuodaan vanha raato linjalle.

----------


## KMT

Cinderellan paluu kutistunut kahteen viikkoon 14.12-28.12

http://www.vikingline.com/Documents/...derella-fi.pdf

----------


## JSL

Cinttu tekee venäläisille oman uudenvuoden reissun Pietarista, ettikää lisää tietoa laivafoorumilta. Sit Kreisi kuskaa Jouluna ruottalaisia Maarianhaminaan ja takasin, eivät nössöt viikkarilla uskalla kilpailla Tallinkin Riian risteilyä vastaan. Olen pettynyt. 
Festarillakin tehdään taas kuulemma sesonkireissuja vuoden vaihteessa.. 

Lisänä ent: Finlandiasta, nyk Princess Maria kertova video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuhfJIayMd0

----------


## KriZuu

Silja Serenade ja Symphony kohtasivat toisensa tänään Eteläsatamassa. Symphony on tosiaan vuosihuollossa Katajanokan puolella ja siksi tämä yhteensattuma.

Kuva >> (sumu teki kuvauksesta hankalaa, mutta tulipahan jotakin!)

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Lisänä ent: Finlandiasta, nyk Princess Maria kertova video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuhfJIayMd0


Toihan oli hauska pätkä.

----------


## JSL

Suosittelen tällähetkellä ruokailemaan AMORELLAN "puntaribaarissa", 7-kannen keulassa. Paras hinta-laatusuhde. Saa valita linjastolta itte sapuskansa ja kaikki hoituu nopeasti. Puolet halvemmalla sain aivan riittävän annoksen kuin muissa ravintoloissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Silja Serenade on telakalla tammi-helmikuussa 2014, minkä aikana laivalla tullaan toteuttamaan isoja uudistuksia. Silja Line on julkaissut videon uudistuksista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Silja Serenade on telakalla tammi-helmikuussa 2014, minkä aikana laivalla tullaan toteuttamaan isoja uudistuksia. Silja Line on julkaissut videon uudistuksista.


Sietääkin olla. Se oli aivan jumalattoman nuhjuinen, kun keväällä kävin risteilyllä. Kyllä kaikesta huomasi, että se on vanha rouva jo.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Silja Serenade on telakalla tammi-helmikuussa 2014, minkä aikana laivalla tullaan toteuttamaan isoja uudistuksia. Silja Line on julkaissut videon uudistuksista.


Symphonyn vuoro on syksyllä 2014.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sietääkin olla. Se oli aivan jumalattoman nuhjuinen, kun keväällä kävin risteilyllä. Kyllä kaikesta huomasi, että se on vanha rouva jo.


Vaikka olisikin vähän nuhjuinen, niin Symphony ja Serenade ovat kuitenkin mielestäni Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä viihtyisimmät purkit, ainoat, joilla olen viime vuosina suostunut kulkemaan. Gracea en ole vielä ehtinyt testata, mutta noista uudemmista lotjista on sellainen fiilis, että vähän pimeitä ovat.

----------


## KMT

Nyt uutisoidaan että Vikingin seuraava tuleekin Helsingin linjalle

Eipä kauheasti yllätä, jos Cinderella halutaan pitää Ruotsin puolen risteilijänä niin turhaa sotkea hankkimalla uutta Amorellan tilalle, vaikkakin toki LNG:stä ja isommasta rahdista voisi olla hyötyä enemmän kuin Helsingin reitillä. (Tokihan Backman ei todennut että mikä Helsingin linjan toinen pää.. )

Mariellahan kävi mystisellä koekäynnillä Tallinnassa, spekulaatiota liikkuu netissä mitä Viikkari suunnittelee..

----------


## anttipng

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/talous/5687...ingin+reitille Jos joku ei jaksa kaivaa uutista itse.

----------


## JSL

http://www.maritimeforum.fi/index.php?topic=17246.0 Amo pohja puhki..

----------


## pehkonen

Ei nyt sentään pohja puhki. Keula saanut osumat vissiin http://www.vikingline.fi/fi/suomi/li...a/?amsg=147681 

----



Smärre grundkänning för M/S Amorella

M/S Amorella som trafikerar på linjen Åbo  Stockholm hade i dag kl 12:40 en smärre grundkänning p.g.a. blackout (strömavbrott) vid Julgrund utanför Föglö. M/S Amorella sitter fast  vid denna plats som ligger nära Långnäs.

Inga personskador har konstaterats. Ombord befinner sig 1945 passagerare. Passagerarna har blivit informerade ombord. Läget är stabilt och situationen är lugn.

Viking Line återkommer med information under dagen.

Tillägg: målsättningen är att ta henne till Långnäs under kvällen. Fartyget läcker inte, ett smärre läckage har konstaterats i en barlasttank som annars också innehåller vatten.

Mariehamn  14.12. 2013

Viking Line Abp



M/S Amorella lievä pohjakosketus

Turku  Tukholma -reitillä liikennöivällä M/S  Amorelallla oli tänään klo 12:40 lievä pohjakosketus yleisen sähkökatkoksen vuoksi Julgrund:ssa Föglön ulkopuolella.  M/S Amorella on tällä hetkellä kiinni samaisessa paikassa, joka sijaitsee lähellä Långnäsia.

Henkilövahinkoja ei ole todettu. Laivalla on 1945 matkustajaa. Laivalla oleville matkustajille on tiedotettu asiasta ja tilanne on rauhallinen ja vakaa.

Viking Line antaa lisätietoa asiasta päivän aikana.

Lisäys: Tavoitteena on saada alus Långnäsiin illan kuluessa. Aluksessa ei ole vuotoa. Painolastitankissa - jossa on muutenkin vettä - on havaittu pieni vuoto. 

Maarianhamina 14.12.2013

Viking Line Abp

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tuo Amorella saatiin hinattua Maarianhaminaan. Hyvä tuuri kävi kyllä, ettei onnettomuus tapahtunut perjantaina kun myrsky oli, silloin tuho olisi voinut olla suurempi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Amorella selvisi pohjakosketuksesta hyvin vähäisin vaurioin, ja se on nyt Rauman telakalla korjattavana.

Ylen uutinen

----------


## KMT

Ei sentään Cinderellaa viety tuuraamaan  :Smile:  Nyt saa ruotsalaiset olla ilman vuorokauden iltalähtöjä kun Cinderella että Amorella pois. 

Viking Cinderellan huhuttu olevan hyvässä kunnossa sisältä. Harmi vain että ei tuo tuohon jää vaan palaa takaisin ruotsin markkinoille. Tokihan tuolle saa risteilyjä parhaimmillaan parilla eurolla nyt, että mikä se kannattavuus olisi pitkässä juoksussa. Tokihan jos matkustajia ei päästetä maihin olisi järkevä kuten Isabellalle suunniteltiin 20h risteilyllä ajella myös aamulla Helsingistä Tallinnaan ja takas, kuin ajelehtia yö ja aamupäivä jossain merellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Amorella on saatu korjattua, ja se on tällä hetkellä Ahvenanmaan pohjoispuolella matkalla kohti Tukholmaa. Tukholmassa Amorella palaa aikataulunmukaisen liikenteeseen, ja lähtee sieltä klo 20.00 (Ruotsin aikaa) kohti Turkua.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eipä se onneksi isompi tuho ollut. Taisi matkustajien henkiset tuhot olla se kaikkien suurin tuho tässä pohjakosketuksessa. Sikäli noita vaan joskus sattuu, nuo laivat kuitenkin sen verran hyvin rakennettu että kovin pienestä ei nykyajan autolautat uppoa.

----------


## ess

Mahtaa näin jälkiviisastellen Vikingiä harmittaa Isabellan myynti. Sille olisi ollut käyttöä jo moneen kertaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Line tarjoaa lisäkapasiteettia Helsinki-Tallinna-reitille 12.6.-31.8., kun Gabriella ja Mariella ajavat päivisin Helsingissä seisomisen sijaan edestakaisen vuoron Tallinnaan. Myös Tallinna-Tukholma-risteily on mahdollista ostaa.

Viking Linen lehdistötiedote

----------


## 339-DF

Tämähän on aivan mainio juttu! Onkohan Viking suunnitellut tuota jo pitkään, mutta vasta nyt saanut satamalaitoksen suostumaan tuohon? Ongelmanahan on ollut laivojen tuoma autoliikenne, minkä vuoksi satama on ollut haluton myöntämään lisälähtöjä Eteläsatamaan, kun taas Viking on ollut haluton siirtymään Länsisatamaan.

Kausi on myös niin pitkä, että 4T varmaan sovitetaan näihin aikatauluihin. Sääliksi käy skattalaisia. Olisiko nyt mahdollista, harvan kesäliikenteen aikaan, ajella kahdella vaunulla Mikonkadun lenkistä terminaalille omaa satamalinjaa? Se ei sitoisi vaunuja, vaikka HSL:n korvausmalli tietysti on sellainen, ettei se näy.

----------


## pehkonen

> Kausi on myös niin pitkä, että 4T varmaan sovitetaan näihin aikatauluihin. Sääliksi käy skattalaisia. Olisiko nyt mahdollista, harvan kesäliikenteen aikaan, ajella kahdella vaunulla Mikonkadun lenkistä terminaalille omaa satamalinjaa? Se ei sitoisi vaunuja, vaikka HSL:n korvausmalli tietysti on sellainen, ettei se näy.


Parempi lisäreitti olisi Skatta-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Asema-Mansku-Aleksi-Skatta. Toisaalta, jos tarvitaan päätepysäkkiä, niin Kolmikulmaan. Mikonkadun päätärin ongelmana on reitti Krunikan kautta eikä se siten tarjoa paljoakaan vahvistusta Nokalla asuville.

----------


## 339-DF

> Parempi lisäreitti olisi Skatta-Aleksi-Mikonkatu-Asema-Mansku-Aleksi-Skatta. Toisaalta, jos tarvitaan päätepysäkkiä, niin Kolmikulmaan. Mikonkadun päätärin ongelmana on reitti Krunikan kautta eikä se siten tarjoa paljoakaan vahvistusta Nokalla asuville.


Tarkoitin samaa reittiä kuin sinäkin; ei noin lyhyt linja tarvitse keskustassa päättäriä. "Mikonkadun lenkki" on kieltämättä kaksitulkintainen käsite, vaikka minulle se kasinon edessä oleva raide on RT/Rautatientori.  :Smile:

----------


## KMT

> Tämähän on aivan mainio juttu! Onkohan Viking suunnitellut tuota jo pitkään, mutta vasta nyt saanut satamalaitoksen suostumaan tuohon? Ongelmanahan on ollut laivojen tuoma autoliikenne, minkä vuoksi satama on ollut haluton myöntämään lisälähtöjä Eteläsatamaan, kun taas Viking on ollut haluton siirtymään Länsisatamaan.


Huhuja ollut että Viking yritti jo viime kesäksi mutta Tallinnan satama torppasi. Nythän sinne mahtuu kun Eckerön Finlandia ei jääkään Tallinnaan päiväksi vaan lähtee Helsinkiin, jolloin se vapauttaa yhden kaijan. On nyt jonkinlainen suunnitelma että Katanokalta voi liikennettä hieman lisätä, olisihan Isabella kuviokin ollut mahdollinen joka tarkoittanut 5 lähtöä per päivä. Olympiaterminaalin suunnalla tiukempi linja rahtia tuovien laivojen suhteen.

----------


## Jusa

Tukholman päässäkin Viikkarin laivat siirtyvät Värtaniin kunhan uusi terminaali siellä valmistuu.
Näemme sitten kuinka SL tulee hoitamaan liikenneyhteydet keskustaan, vai jääkö Bussiyhteys edelleenkin yksityisen Lentokenttäbussi yhtiön hoidettavaksi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tukholman päässäkin Viikkarin laivat siirtyvät Värtaniin kunhan uusi terminaali siellä valmistuu.
> Näemme sitten kuinka SL tulee hoitamaan liikenneyhteydet keskustaan, vai jääkö Bussiyhteys edelleenkin yksityisen Lentokenttäbussi yhtiön hoidettavaksi.


Parantavat varmaankin bussilinjoja 76 Ropsten - Frihamnen - Oxenstiernsgatan (/Hakberget - Oxenstiernsgatan) - Djurgårdsbron - Norrmalmstorg - Slussen -Norra Hammarbyhamnen ja 1 Stora Essingen - Fridhemsplan - Hötorget - Stureplan - Gärdet - Frihamnen sekä Tunnelbanalinjaa T13.

----------


## Jusa

> Parantavat varmaankin bussilinjoja sek Tunnelbanalinjaa T13.


Toisaalta jos niihin SL-busseihin ei voi ostaa lippuja helposti niin  kuin tuohon yksityiseen lentokenttbussiin, niin voi arvata kumpaa turistit kyttvt.

----------


## JSL

http://sl.se/Resenar/Valja-biljett/B...an-1-februari/ Siit en tied kenen kaikkien liittymiss toimii.

----------


## Jusa

Lytyi toisella kotimaisellakin:

http://sl.se/Global/Pdf/Other_langua...ettinfo_Fi.pdf

----------


## pehkonen

> Lytyi toisella kotimaisellakin:
> 
> http://sl.se/Global/Pdf/Other_langua...ettinfo_Fi.pdf


Ja lippuja saa ostaa seuraavasti mm. Siljan Helsingin laivoista http://sl.se/sv/Resenar/Valja-biljet...len/Innerstan/

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tukholman psskin Viikkarin laivat siirtyvt Vrtaniin kunhan uusi terminaali siell valmistuu.
> Nemme sitten kuinka SL tulee hoitamaan liikenneyhteydet keskustaan, vai jk Bussiyhteys edelleenkin yksityisen Lentokenttbussi yhtin hoidettavaksi.


Tarkoitushan on jatkaa raitiovaunulinjaa 7 Djurgrdsbrolta tulevan uuden Norra Djurgrdsstadenin kautta Ropstenin T-asemalle huolehtien samalla Frihamnenin ja Vrtanin joukkoliikenneyhteyksist.
Lhde: http://www.sll.se/sll/templates/Norm....aspx?id=63324

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkoitushan on jatkaa raitiovaunulinjaa 7 Djurgrdsbrolta tulevan uuden Norra Djurgrdsstadenin kautta Ropstenin T-asemalle huolehtien samalla Frihamnenin ja Vrtanin joukkoliikenneyhteyksist.
> Lhde: http://www.sll.se/sll/templates/Norm....aspx?id=63324


Vrtanista ei ole koskaan ollut ongelma pst keskustaan jos viitsii kvell n 500 m Grdetin metroasemalle, ja sielthn saa lippuja. Vai tuleeko uusi terminaali jotenkin hankalampaan paikkaan kuin nykyinen Siljan? Stadsgrden taas on ollut kinkkisempi juttu joukkoliikenneyhteyksien osalta. 

Lisys: Onko Grdetin metroaseman pohjoinen eli laivaterminaalia lhin sisnkynti lakkautettu kun en lyd sit Google Street Viewill? En ole matkustanuit nimittin Siljalla Tukholmaan yli 10 vuoteen ja paikat nyttvt oudoilta, on toimistorakennusta sun muuta mutta metron sisnkynti en lyd.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Lisys: Onko Grdetin metroaseman pohjoinen eli laivaterminaalia lhin sisnkynti lakkautettu kun en lyd sit Google Street Viewill?


Kyll se tuolla on. Nykyn vain vhn paremmin piilotettuna.

Pikaisella tarkistuksella kartasta matka ilman oikaisuja Grdetin pohjoiselta sisnknnilt terminaalin ovelle on aika tarkalleen tuo 500 metri, mutta aseman sisll on viel varmaan kolmattasataa metri kvelymatkaa lippuhalliin. Raskaan matkalaukun kanssa se ei ole miellyttv, pit mynt. Risteilevill ei yleens niin hirvesti ole tavaraa, mutta mist sit tiet, vaikka mukaan tarttuisi tuliasia kannettavaksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyll se tuolla on. Nykyn vain vhn paremmin piilotettuna.
> 
> Pikaisella tarkistuksella kartasta matka ilman oikaisuja Grdetin pohjoiselta sisnknnilt terminaalin ovelle on aika tarkalleen tuo 500 metri, mutta aseman sisll on viel varmaan kolmattasataa metri kvelymatkaa lippuhalliin. Raskaan matkalaukun kanssa se ei ole miellyttv, pit mynt. Risteilevill ei yleens niin hirvesti ole tavaraa, mutta mist sit tiet, vaikka mukaan tarttuisi tuliasia kannettavaksi.


Kiitos tiedoista. On tullut aikoinaan lhdetty interrailile sit kautta rinkan kanssa ja muistan ett kveltv oli aseman sisllkin, mutta eik siell ollut jokin hihnakuljetin, vai muistanko vrin? Taitaa aika kullata muistot  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Taitaa aika kullata muistot


Valitettavasti aika on kullannut muistot. Kuljetin asemalla olisi aika kova sana. Sen verran on tullut nhty turisteja siell hkimss matkatavaroiden kanssa.

----------


## anttipng

> Tukholman psskin Viikkarin laivat siirtyvt Vrtaniin kunhan uusi terminaali siell valmistuu.


Onko mitn hajua, ett koska tm tapahtuu? 2014? 2024? Myhemmin?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko mitn hajua, ett koska tm tapahtuu? 2014? 2024? Myhemmin?


Itsekn en oikein tied, mit tapahtuu ja milloin. Mutta arvailen, ett asiat Vrtanissa muuttuvat jotakuinkin niin, ett Seawindin laituri rakennetaan isommaksi ja kaikki TallinkSiljan laivat siirretn kaikki Vrtaniin. "Tyhjilleen" jv Frihamnen rakennetaan uusiksi, joten liekhn kaavailtu, ett Viking Line muuttaisi sinne ja Stadsgrden muutetaan asuinalueeksi. Ei tule olemaan helppoa saada Vikingi pois keskustan tuntumasta Frihamneniin.

Googlaamalla ei lydy oikein mitn asiaan liittyv.

Itse rakentaminen alueella jatkuu nill nkymin vuoteen 2025. Frihamnen valmistunee joskus 2020-luvun alkupuolella.

Saanen muuten huomauttaa, ett alueellehan on jo muutaman vuoden pst tulossa raitiolinja. Eikhn ne matkustajat valitse sen ennen kaikkea muuta.

----------


## Jusa

> Onko mitn hajua, ett koska tm tapahtuu? 2014? 2024? Myhemmin?


Tuossa on ainakin haaveita! http://www.stockholmshamnar.se/Vi-bygger/Vartahamnen/
Rakentaminen 2012-2016!     http://www.stockholmshamnar.se/Docum...fram_aug12.pdf

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Linen alusten telakoinnit ovat valmistuneet:

- Rosella sai Ahvenanmaan (ts. Suomen) lipun, ja kotisatamaksi vaihtui Maarianhamina
- Viking Cinderella sai uuden ulkoilmeen, ja laivan tiloihin ja palveluihin toteutettiin merkittvi uudistuksia
- Viking XPRS sai Viron lipun, ja kotisatamaksi vaihtui Tallinna, sek ainakin uuden ulkoilmeen

Viking Cinderella uudessa asussaan
Viking XPRS uudessa asussaan

----------


## JSL

SF line menee konkkaan, Backman tj, ei en Nuuka-Erikssonin perua kuten Eklundit. Stena, SPL tai DFDS ostaa.

----------


## kalle.

> SF line menee konkkaan


SF line on ollut aputoiminimi vuodesta 1995 alkaen. Nykyinen nimi on virallisessa muodossaan Viking Line Abp.

----------


## JSL

Olen kylä suhteellisen paljon lukenut eri varustamoiden historiasta eli toiminimen täsmäkirjoitus lienee sivuseikka.

----------


## KriZuu

Iltalehden tuoreesta uutisesta löytynee muutamia kuvia uudistuneesta Silja Serenadesta.

Klick klick >>

----------


## Lasse

> Iltalehden tuoreesta uutisesta löytynee muutamia kuvia uudistuneesta Silja Serenadesta.
> 
> Klick klick >>


Landgången tarjoaa varsin kattavaa kuvapakettia:

http://www.landgangen.se/forumsmf10/...30906.msg0#new

----------


## iiko

> Landgången tarjoaa varsin kattavaa kuvapakettia:
> 
> http://www.landgangen.se/forumsmf10/...30906.msg0#new


Jep - siltä miltä laivassa näytti viimeisellä reissulla ennen remppaa...

----------


## Lasse

> Jep - siltä miltä laivassa näytti viimeisellä reissulla ennen remppaa...


Hups! Kiitos huomiosta! Olisikohan nyt oikea linkki
http://www.landgangen.se/forumsmf10/...?topic=30942.0

----------


## joht. Nyman

Hupsankeikkaa! Snadin faceliftin on hän kokenut! Mitähän lie remppa maksanut?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitähän lie remppa maksanut?


10 miljoonasta eurosta on puhuttu.

----------


## JSL

Silja Festival selvinnyt Panaman kanaalista ja seuraava etappi Vancouver.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Viking Linen toimitusjohtaja vaihtuu:

http://www.taloussanomat.fi/liikenne...en/20143993/12

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallinkin M/S Isabelle käväisi tämän ja viime viikon aikana telakalla. Väritystä ei ole muutettu, eli on edelleen puna-valkoinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tallinkin M/S Isabelle käväisi tämän ja viime viikon aikana telakalla. Väritystä ei ole muutettu, eli on edelleen puna-valkoinen.


Mä muuten ihmettelen miksi Tallink vaihtoi Festarin huonompaan laivaan?

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Mä muuten ihmettelen miksi Tallink vaihtoi Festarin huonompaan laivaan?
> 
> t. Rainer


Onhan Isabella pari vuotta tuoreempi ja siinä on mahtavat 15 metriä enemmän autokaistaa! No, en muista, onko tämä ollut jo täällä esillä, mutta kyllä tässä oli kyse vain yhdestä asiasta: Koska Viking olisi Isabellalla saanut tuplattua kapasiteettinsa HEL-TLL-välillä, niin Tallink päätti ostaa kilpailijalta kapasiteettia pois. Onnistui hyvin, kun Viikkari oli enemmän käteisen perään kuin laivatuottojen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onhan Isabella pari vuotta tuoreempi ja siinä on mahtavat 15 metriä enemmän autokaistaa! No, en muista, onko tämä ollut jo täällä esillä, mutta kyllä tässä oli kyse vain yhdestä asiasta: Koska Viking olisi Isabellalla saanut tuplattua kapasiteettinsa HEL-TLL-välillä, niin Tallink päätti ostaa kilpailijalta kapasiteettia pois. Onnistui hyvin, kun Viikkari oli enemmän käteisen perään kuin laivatuottojen.


Käytännössä maksoivat siitä että saivat huonomman laivan, Festari oli sentään Suomessa rakennettu laatupaatti!

t. Rainer

----------


## KMT

En nyt tiedä onko Suomessa kasattu Festival niin huippu kroatialaiseen verrattuna..

Näyttäisi hyttipaikoissakin olevan 500 ero Isabellen hyväksi.

----------


## iiko

> Käytännössä maksoivat siitä että saivat huonomman laivan, Festari oli sentään Suomessa rakennettu laatupaatti!
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos Viking Line olisi tuolloin aloittanut hintakilpailun ja vienyt matkustajia Tallinkilta, niin koko keissi olisi voinut maksaa Tallinkille enemmän kuin 50 miljoonaa...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallink Siljan M/S Galaxy oli 5.-14.5. telakalla. Sisätilojen uudistuksista lisää täällä. Galaxy sai lisäksi samanlaisen Silja-logon kuin sisarensakin (Baltic Princess), ja muutenkin enimpiä ruosteita on maalattu piiloon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja Itämeren laivaliikenteen osalta: http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2014/0...over-aborutten

Etenkin tämä kommentti jättää paljon ilmaan:




> - Jag hoppas ha mera att säga inom en snar framtid, säger Nöjd. Vi ser som bäst över hela vår flotta på 17 fartyg och undersöker vilka lösningar som fungerar bäst med tanke på de utmaningar sjöfarten och kryssningsbranschen i Östersjön står inför.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sattuipa tämä silmään Tallinkin konsernisivuilta. Vahinko vai ei, muuten päivitetyllä ja ajantasaisella sivulla?

----------


## iiko

> Sattuipa tämä silmään Tallinkin konsernisivuilta. Vahinko vai ei, muuten päivitetyllä ja ajantasaisella sivulla?


Varmaan jäänyt päivittämättä. Mistään muualta ei tuota infoa löytynyt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Silja Symphonyn uudistuksista kerrotaan Tallink Siljan sivuilla. Hyljekin hymyilee taas.  :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tämä Cintun konehuonepätkä oli mielestäni varsin nasta:
--
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um-Qqugiqzs

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallink on tilaamassa uutta LNG-käyttöistä laivaa Helsinki-Tallinna -välin liikenteeseen Turusta. Ylen uutinen

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:05 ----------

Tässä vielä Tallinkin lehdistötiedote tuosta kaupasta. Mielenkiintoista nähdä mikä laiva saa lähtöpassit ko. reitiltä, ja miten tämä vaikuttaa Tallinkin laivojen reittisijoitteluun ylipäätään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mariella telakoidaan 8.-22.4.2015, ja Viking Line Suomen fb-sivujen mukaan mm. yökerho uudistetaan.

Gabriella ja Mariella ajavat myös kesällä 2015 Tallinnaan, tarkemmat aikataulut löytyy täältä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tallink on tilaamassa uutta LNG-käyttöistä laivaa Helsinki-Tallinna -välin liikenteeseen Turusta. Ylen uutinen
> 
> Tässä vielä Tallinkin lehdistötiedote tuosta kaupasta. Mielenkiintoista nähdä mikä laiva saa lähtöpassit ko. reitiltä, ja miten tämä vaikuttaa Tallinkin laivojen reittisijoitteluun ylipäätään.


Jos on uskominen, niin uudisrakennuksesta tulee pika-alus ja jompi kumpi tähdistä saa lähtöpassit.  Kummastakin saa remontoimalla ainakin teoriassa yöreissuille sopivan jolloin Isabelle voitaisiin hinata romuttamolle.  Baltic Queen (tai mikä ikinä sitten sillon onkaan) pysynee eli 22h risteilyihin ei kosketa, koska on ainoa vastaava tuote Helsingin päässä ja kysyntää riittää. Tätä uutta tilausta pidän vähän kummallisena, koska kapasiteettia on kohtuullisen paljon ja ainakaan viikolla tungosta ei tunnu olevan. Enkä oikein ymmärrä miksi uudehkoja lähdettäisiin heti myymään. Siksi kallistun sen puolelle, että se joka reitiltä lähtee sijoitetaan Tukholma-Riika-linjalle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:13 ----------




> Mariella telakoidaan 8.-22.4.2015, ja Viking Line Suomen fb-sivujen mukaan mm. yökerho uudistetaan.
> 
> Gabriella ja Mariella ajavat myös kesällä 2015 Tallinnaan, tarkemmat aikataulut löytyy täältä.


En ymmärrä tätä jatkuvaa Mariellan uudistamista, laiva on 29 vuotta eli alkaa olemaan ikäkaaren loppupäässä. Jatkuvan uudistamisen sijaan tilaisin pikku hiljaa uuden laivan. Sanomattakin on selvää että Mariellan kilometreillä seuraava osoite on romuttamo. Se ei tarjoa mitään, minkä takia siellä haluaisi viettää 2 yötä kun vertaa esim Siljan aluksiin joissa jo pelkkä kävelykatu houkuttelee risteilemään. Pelkäksi rekkakuskien messiksi Mariella on turhan suuri.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ruotsin Tallink Siljan sivuilla kerrotaan, että 25.1.-5.2. Galaxy ajaa Baltic Princessin tilalla, koska BP:llä tehdään kunnossapitotöitä. Galaxyn lähtöjä ei korvata ko. aikana.

Samalla sivulla kerrotaan myös Romantikan olevan kunnossapitotöiden vuoksi pois liikenteestä 30.1.-6.2. Tietäneekö tämä Tallinkin uutta logoa kylkeen?

----------


## Arska02

Silja Europa on näköjään lähtenyt barrow islandilta liikkelle jossa se makasi pitkän aikaa. Määränpäästä en ole ollenkaan varma, kinnostaisi kyllä tuo tieto. Toivotaan ettei joudu Alangiin tai vastaavaan paikkaan.
Voi myös kuulemma johtua jostain tämmöisestä myrskystä: 
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDW60281.shtml
Näin taas sanoo aprs.fi:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Samalla sivulla kerrotaan myös Romantikan olevan kunnossapitotöiden vuoksi pois liikenteestä 30.1.-6.2. Tietäneekö tämä Tallinkin uutta logoa kylkeen?


Näemmä tiesi, Romantika on saanut uudet Tallink-logot kylkiinsä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Onkos tuon Europan liikkeistä uutta tietoa?

----------


## Jusa

> Onkos tuon Europan liikkeistä uutta tietoa?


Jököttää paikaallaan Auatralian rannikolla muutaman muun aluksen ryhmässä.

----------


## Jusa

> Jököttää paikaallaan Auatralian rannikolla muutaman muun aluksen ryhmässä.


Turha sitä on tänne Suomeen palaavaksi odottaa, ei tule.
Eiköhän täältä muutenkin lähde joitakin itämerenkyntäjiä muille reiteille lähitulevaisuudessa vanhemmasta päästä.

----------


## KriZuu

*Tallinkin laivatilaus Turusta varmistui - arvo 230 miljoonaa euroa*
Toimitus vuonna 2017.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Toinen Tallinkia koskeva tänään julkaistu uutinen on, että Silja Festival myydään Bridgemansille ja Regina Baltica jollekin skandinaaviselle taholle. https://newsclient.omxgroup.com/cdsP...ssageId=804283

----------


## Joonas Pio

> *Tallinkin laivatilaus Turusta varmistui - arvo 230 miljoonaa euroa*
> Toimitus vuonna 2017.


Megastar aloittaa liikenteen sunnuntaina 29.1. Tallinnasta klo 13.30 ja Helsingistä klo 16.30.

----------


## KMT

Päivitetäänpäs tätä ketjua sen verran että Viking tilaamassa Amorellan tilalle uutta melkein kuin Gracen näköistä alusta.

Itse voisin vakioveikata, että tuo korvaisi myös Cinderellan, voisin kuvitella että vähemmän makuupaikkoja ja vähemmän tilaa olisi riittänyt jos hankittaisiin vain Amorellan korvaaja ja Cinderella jatkaisi reitillään.

Ja niinpä niin Europa palasi reitilleen vaikka tässä ketjussa joku sitä aiemmin epäröitsi.

----------


## markus1979

Muistelisin, että Viking on vakuutellut aluksen tulevan juuri Turun reitille?

Jokatapauksessa, muitakin pieniä tapahtumia on ollut. Muun muassa Viking hommasi kuluvalle kesäkaudelle Ruotsista lainaan Viking Fstr -katamaraanin.

https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSC_Express

Tämähän oli mukava lisäys Vikingin Tallinnan tarjontaan. Perinteinen XPRS on aivan onneton reittimatkustajalle jolla ei ole hyttiä. Järkevät istumapaikat ovat todella vähissä, pistorasioita vimpaimien lataamiseen on vain kourallinen koko laivassa. Tällä pikalaivalla tämä puoli oli paremmin kunnossa. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen on myös autokannen rakenne, joka muistuttaa hieman Flamingon parkkipaikkaa Vantaalla - vaakatasossa olevaa pintaa ei ole juuri ollenkaan.

Olen itse muun muassa näistä pistorasiasyistä yrittänyt suosia Megastaria. Mielestäni ensimmäinen järkevä alus Tallinnan reitillä. Superstarin ja Finlandian takabaarin yläkerta on toki melko rauhallinen paikka istua, mutta onnettomat istuimet molemmissa ja pistorasioita ei juuri nimeksikään. Kokeilin kertaalleen myös ostosristeilyä Megastarilla Helsingistä, missä auton saa 7. kannen "parkkipaikalle" - tänne on pääsy suoraan kaupan tiskiltä koko matkan ajan. Erittäin järkevä konsepti ostoskeluun. Pientä epäselvyyttä toki aiheuttaa se, että Preorder-kuvioita on 3 erilaista ja näistä pitää ihmisen itse tajuta valita sopiva, lähtöselvityksessäkin annettiin väärä kuponki. Vähemmälle huomiolle ehkä on jäänyt se, että Megastarin ostosristeilijä saa 30 euron alennuksen isommasta ostoksestaan, joten 1 hengen edestakaisen matkan hinnaksi jäi autolla 18 euroa.

----------


## Salomaa

Minkälainen on se vaatimus järkevästä istumapaikasta. Olen matkustanut XPRS:llä lukuisia kertoja hytin kera ja llman, mutta en koskaa ole nähnyt tilannetta , jossa ei nyt istumapaikkaa löytyisi. Mutta jos se järkevän istumapaikan sisältää ehtoja.

----------


## markus1979

Niin, järkevä istumapaikka on varmasti yksilöllinen vaatimus, mutta mielestäni järkevää on muun muassa:
- rauhallinen sijainti (ei möykkääviä ihmisiä, liikaa liikennettä)
- mukava istuin (kova jakkara, kouluruokalan tuoli, ylipehmeä sohva ei ole tätä)
- pistorasia laitteiden latailua varten
- näköala merelle (mieluiten mantereen puolelle, jotta matkapuhelinverkko toimisi paremmin)
- verhon käyttömahdollisuus (jotta häiritsevää aurinkoa saa hallittua)
- vedoton 

XPRS:ltä en ole tämmöisiä paikkoja (edes sellaisia, joissa osa näistä ehdoista täyttyvät) löytänyt, vaikka olen 10 vuoden aikana matkustanut kymmeniä, ellei jo satoja kertoja.  Seiskakannella on yökerho, jossa on melko miellyttävät istuimet, mutta näköalat puuttuvat, pistorasiota ei käytännössä ole ollenkaan (jollei irrota peliautomaattia seinästä ja laita omaa jatkojohtoa), järkyttävä möly jne. Valtaosa istumapaikoista on jakkaroilla ja kovilla istuimilla kasikerroksen käytävätiloissa. Pistorasioita on viimeisen remontin yhteydessä lisätty muutama käytävän sisäpuolelle, mutta näitä paikkoja on 2000 matkustajalle yhteensä noin kymmenen. Paikat eivät ole rauhallisia eivätkä mukavia. Etubaarin istuimet ovat hieman mukavampia, mutta olen koko tilasta löytänyt tasan 2 pistorasiaa (ja nekin käytävällä, joten aika pitkä jatkojohto pitää olla mukana), melusta ja mökästä nyt puhumattakaan.

Ymmärrän toki, että mikäli laivalla käy kerran-pari vuodessa, asialla ei ole ehkä suurta merkitystä. Mutta ne, jotka matkustavat pahimmillaan useita kertoja viikossa toivovat laivaltaan eri asioita. Järkevyyttä on liene se, että iso ja kallis laiva pystyy tarjoamaan erilaisia juttuja erilaisille asiakasryhmille, tähän asti Megastar on kokemukseni mukaan tällä kriteerillä järkevin, XPRS ylivoimaisesti vähiten järkevä.

Toki, XPRS on hinnoiteltu selvästi edullisemmaksi. Päiväristeilyt ovat lähes jatkuvasti myynnissä muutamalla eurolla ja reittimatkoja autollakin on saatavilla usein pilkkahintaan, noin 20 eurolla (matkustaja ja auto). Toisaalta, XPRS:n merimyymälä on useimpien tuotteiden osalta selvästi kalliimpi kuin Tallinkin vastaava. Ainakin keväällä-kesällä tyypillinen olutkori maksoi Tallinkilla noin 12 euroa ja Vikingillä 17 euroa. Hintaero on huima!

----------


## Salomaa

Selvisihän se. sinulla on 6 kohtaa, jotka esität kansimatkustuspaikalle. Mutta lounge-tiloissahan nuo kaikki vaatimukset täyttyvät. Sellainenhan on mm. Eckeröllä.

----------


## markus1979

> Selvisihän se. sinulla on 6 kohtaa, jotka esität kansimatkustuspaikalle. Mutta lounge-tiloissahan nuo kaikki vaatimukset täyttyvät. Sellainenhan on mm. Eckeröllä.


Eckerön lounge ei ole huono, mutta toki lisähintainen. Megastarin Sitting lounge on lisämaksuton (vapaasti kansipaikkalaisten käytössä) ja aasialaisia äänekkäästi molottavia matkustajaryhmiä huomioimatta hyvin mukava paikka matkustella.

XPRS:ltä vastaavaa tilaa käytännössä ei ole. Joskus konferenssipuolella myydään (olikohan kympillä?) istumapaikkoja kahvitarjoiluineen, mutta erityistä mukavuutta tai näköaloja se ei tarjoa.

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että tämmöistä säännölliseen hyötymatkustamiseen sopivaa tilaa näiltä laivoilta tarvitaan. Osalla on, osalla ei. Lisämaksuton sopii minulle parhaiten.

----------


## Salomaa

kävelin itsekin läpi Megastarin loungen ja täytyy sanoa että ihan toimivan näköinen ja paikoja oli paljon. Eikös talvikuukausina 5 euron lipuista huolimatta hiljaisemman paikan löytyminen ole vähän helpompaa.

----------


## markus1979

> kävelin itsekin läpi Megastarin loungen ja täytyy sanoa että ihan toimivan näköinen ja paikoja oli paljon. Eikös talvikuukausina 5 euron lipuista huolimatta hiljaisemman paikan löytyminen ole vähän helpompaa.


Toki sesongin ulkopuolella on helpompaa, mutt XPRS:stä ei juuri noita miellyttäviä paikkoja löydy. Siinä ei auta asiaa vaikka matkustaisi yksin. Mölyä ja muuta häiriötä toki on vähemmän.

Taitaa olla ihan tarkoituksellista kiusantekoa tuo Vikingiltä. Houkuttelevat ihmiset edullisesti laivaan, mutta pakottavat sitten kävelemään ympäriinsä ja kuluttamaan rahaa laivalla. Tallinkilla taas liput ovat hieman kalliimpia ja on hyväksyttävissä myös se, että matkustaja vain istuu omissa oloissaan ja ei kuluta juuri muita laivan palveluita.

----------


## markus1979

Tässä uutinen Vikingin Kiinan laivatilauksesta, 100 miljoonaa edullisempi kuin Suomesta ja mahdollisuus nopeampaan toimitukseen:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9885007

----------


## Melamies

> Tässä uutinen Vikingin Kiinan laivatilauksesta, 100 miljoonaa edullisempi kuin Suomesta ja mahdollisuus nopeampaan toimitukseen:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9885007


"Viking Gracen tapaan uusi alus varustetaan polttoainetta säästävillä roottoripurjeilla"

Onko Graceen jo pultattu roottoripurjeet?

Toinen media uutisoi Viking Linen saavan vastakauppoja ja asiaa sivutaan tässäkin Ylen uutisessa. Vastakaupat tarkoittavat kiinalaisia matkustajia, mikä on loogista puhuttaessa Viking Linen saavan vastakauppoja, sillä mitäpä muuta Viking Line voisi myydä vanhojen alustensa lisäksi kuin matkoja.

----------


## Hux

> "Viking Gracen tapaan uusi alus varustetaan polttoainetta säästävillä roottoripurjeilla"
> 
> Onko Graceen jo pultattu roottoripurjeet?


Tuossa on Turun Sanomien juttu aiheesta. Tammikuussa Viking Grace saa roottoripurjeen.

http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/paikalliset...+korkea+tolppa

----------


## markus1979

Eckerö muuttaa aikataulua 2.1.2018 lähtien: Uutuutena aikainen aamulähtö Tallinnassa (06:00 => 08:15). Tämä melkeimpä mahdollistaa töissäkäynnin Tallinnasta käsin.

Vuoroa liikennöidään ma-la, eli la-su yön paatti lepäilee Helsingin satamassa. Vastaavasti iltalähtö Helsingistä on kuutena päivänä viikossa (aiemminhan liikenöitiin 3 iltana viikossa Helsingistä Tallinnaan ja heti yöllä takaisin). Uusi aikataulu mahdollistaa myös mielenkiintoisen risteilytuotteen, eli 21:40 lähtö Helsingistä ja paluu 08:15.

----------


## kimmote

> Eckerö muuttaa aikataulua 2.1.2018 lähtien: Uutuutena aikainen aamulähtö Tallinnassa (06:00 => 08:15). Tämä melkeimpä mahdollistaa töissäkäynnin Tallinnasta käsin.
> 
> Vuoroa liikennöidään ma-la, eli la-su yön paatti lepäilee Helsingin satamassa. Vastaavasti iltalähtö Helsingistä on kuutena päivänä viikossa (aiemminhan liikenöitiin 3 iltana viikossa Helsingistä Tallinnaan ja heti yöllä takaisin). Uusi aikataulu mahdollistaa myös mielenkiintoisen risteilytuotteen, eli 21:40 lähtö Helsingistä ja paluu 08:15.


Tuo iltalähtö ja uusi risteilytuote on kyllä aikataulullisesti mielenkiintoinen.

Ei liity aiheeseen, mutta ihmettelen, että missä aiemmat viestini ovat? Olen kuitenkin liittynyt 06.09.2007 ja kirjoitellutkin jonkin verran...?!

----------


## kallio843

Ainakaan vielä Eckerö line ei mitään yöristeilytuotetta ole luonut. Voihan olla että jää vaan rahtivuoroksi mutta olisi vähän outoa jos ei "ilmaiseksi" haluttaisi hyttejä täyttää. Tuo aikataulu mahdollistaisi aikaisin aamulla jatkamisen eteenpäin laivalla yöpymisen jälkeen.

----------


## markus1979

Viron  yleisradio ERR kirjoittaa tänään uutisessaan, että Eckerön uuden aikataulun taustalla on toive tarjota aikaisempi lähtö niille, jotka haluavat työpäivän haluksi Helsinkiin. Lisäksi uutta tiheämpää aikataulua perusteltiin matkustajien lisääntymisellä. Todettiin, että ulkomaalaisten matkustajien (siis ilmeisesti ei-suomalaiset ja virolaiset) määrä kasvoi 33% (50000 matkustajaa lisää), pääasiassa Kiinasta.

http://www.err.ee/646543/eckero-line...ingisse-soitma

----------


## moxu

Eckerölle tuskin tulee yöristeilyä, luultavasti ei edes mahdollisuutta yöpyä laivassa. Tähän on syynä aluksen hulmauttelema Suomen lippu, joka vaatii tiettyjä henkilöstöjärjestelyjä, mikäli laivassa on muutakin porukkaa kuin henksaa. Toisaalta myös Megastar tyhjennetään illan viimeisen saapumisen jälkeen, mutta siinä taas olennaisin vaikutin on se, että henksasta halutaan suojapalveluryhmää lukuunottamatta päästää kaikki yöksi kotiin.

On toki kiintoisa kysymys, kuinka runsaat palvelut Finlandialla ovat noilla hiljaisemmiksi arvioiduilla lähdöillä. Tähän astihan laivassa on Helsingin myöhäislähdöillä ollut auki vain cafeteria, osan matkasta myös kauppa. Jos yömatkat ajetaan alennetulla palvelutasolla, pudotetaan todennäköisesti näillä lähdöillä myös maksimimatkustajamäärää -lähtöhän palvelee kuitenkin varsin suurelta osin rahtia, eikä ylimenevien muiden matkustajien marginaali ole kovinkaan suuri.

----------


## Jusa

> Eckerölle tuskin tulee yöristeilyä, luultavasti ei edes mahdollisuutta yöpyä laivassa.


Eckeröline ilmoitaa että yövuorot ovat vain automatkailijoille ja hyttivaraus on pakollinen!

----------


## Bellatrix

> Eckeröline ilmoitaa että yövuorot ovat vain automatkailijoille ja hyttivaraus on pakollinen!


Aikataulusivulla kyseinen maininta on itseasiassa vain 1.1.18 asti. 2.1. alkavan aikataulun yhteydessä mainintaa ei ole.

----------


## markus1979

Niin, toistaiseksi Eckerö ei ole suunnitelmistaan vielä tuon mahdollisen yöristeilyn osalta kertonut. Mutta voisi kuvitella, että ainakin kesäaikaan ja muutenkin viikonloppuisin tuota kannattaisi tarjota vaikkapa hotellin korvikkeena. Baarimyynti voisi olla kohtuullinen myöskin. Helsingistä ei juuri hotellihuoneita viidelläkympillä saa, mutta tuollaiselle risteilytuotteelle se on oikeastaan aika korkea hinta.. Eckerön aikataulu on siitä herkullinen, että paluu on juuri aikaisin. Moni turisti voisi ottaa noita risteilyitä vaikkapa useamman peräkkäin halvan hotellin sijasta..

----------


## iiko

> Niin, toistaiseksi Eckerö ei ole suunnitelmistaan vielä tuon mahdollisen yöristeilyn osalta kertonut. Mutta voisi kuvitella, että ainakin kesäaikaan ja muutenkin viikonloppuisin tuota kannattaisi tarjota vaikkapa hotellin korvikkeena. Baarimyynti voisi olla kohtuullinen myöskin. Helsingistä ei juuri hotellihuoneita viidelläkympillä saa, mutta tuollaiselle risteilytuotteelle se on oikeastaan aika korkea hinta.. Eckerön aikataulu on siitä herkullinen, että paluu on juuri aikaisin. Moni turisti voisi ottaa noita risteilyitä vaikkapa useamman peräkkäin halvan hotellin sijasta..


Finlandiassa on nykyisin hyttejä niin vähän, ettei tuohon hotellihommaan ole mitään ideaa ryhtyä. Kyllä kyseinen laiva on nyt viritetty aivan ylimenolaivaksi eikä miksikään muuksi.

----------


## moxu

Finlandian kyky kilpailla suomalaisella palkkatasolla virolaislauttoja vastaan perustuu mahdollisimman korkeaan käyttökatteeseen ja myös siihen, että jollain sektorilla vajaata kapasiteettiä varten ei myöskään tarjota kaikkia palveluita. Merkittävä osa laivan henkilöstöstä on tuntipalkattua, joten kaikkia ei välttämättä edes tarvita yömatkoilla. Yöreissujen olennaisin asiakaskunta on 3.kannen päädyistä ladattavan korkean autokannen rekat, joita sinne tullaan noilla reissuilla aina sullomaan täysi kuorma. Matkustajamäärä voidaan hyvin rajoittaa viiteensataan, allekin, eikä noilla kellonajoilla enempää varmaan mukaan saisikaan.
Finlandiassa on italialaisena Moby Freedomina ollut 1190 hyttipaikkaa, kuljettajahytit mukaanluettuina. Eckerö on purkanut sisääntulokannen keskiosien kokous- ja matkatavaratilojen tieltä pari-kolmekymmentä neljän vuoteen kämppää, joten nykyinen kokonaiskapasiteetti lienee (kun kuskihytit vielä poistetaan luvusta) noin 800-900. Nämä siis kaikki neljän hengen hyttejä, eli realismia lienee se, ettei likikään koko petipaikkamäärä koskaan ole käytössä... Tosiasiaksi siis muodostunee, että Finlandiasta heitetään Tallinnaan saavuttaessa koko poka ulos, ja päivystävää suojapalveluryhmää lukuun ottamatta muut menevät nukkumaan herätäkseen taas pirteinä aamuvarhaisella. Näin säästetään aika huomattavasti palkkamenoissa, joita tuskin noin vähäiselle asiakasmäärälle yhtä baaria auki pitäen mitenkään saisi takaisin.

----------


## markus1979

Viron media on tällä viikolla uutisoinut, että Linda Line tuo uuden paatin myytyjen tilalle, tällä kertaa sellaisen johon mahtuu autojakin.

Lisäksi Viking on päättänyt olla tuomatta FSTRia takaisin. Matkustaja kuulemma riitti, mutta niistä ei saatu sopivaa hintaa.

https://www.err.ee/652258/lindaliini...ni-kaigust-ara
https://www.err.ee/652115/lindaliin-...s-laev-tulekul
https://www.err.ee/652190/viking-lin...liinile-ei-too

----------


## markus1979

Vikingline aikaistaa Tallinnan lähtöjään vajaan kuukauden päästä tunnilla:

https://www.vikingline.fi/valitse-ma...inki-tallinna/

Samalla poistuu myös sunnuntain poikkeuksellinen, aiempi lähtöaika iltaisin. Mistälie sekin johtunut..

----------


## EVhki

Ålands Sjöfart kertoo Rosellan uudistuksista ruotsiksi. Baaria ja buffettia uudistetaan, kauppaan tulee uusi muotiosasto ja laivalla otetaan käyttöön uusi kassajärjestelmä. Lisäksi hyttikäytäviä ja hyttejä uudistetaan/siistitään.

----------


## EVhki

Viking Line ilmoittaa, että ei aio käyttää optiota toisesta uudesta laivasta.

----------


## EVhki

Baltic Princessin telakointi venyy jo toistamiseen. Aluksi liikenteeseen paluun piti tapahtua 22.2. Sitten se siirtyi kahdella päivällä ja nyt laivan ilmoitetaan palaavan liikenteeseen aikaisintaan 2.3. Baltic Princessin lähdöt ajalle 24.2.-1.3. joudutaan perumaan kokonaan. Siten aika moni hiihtolomakauden risteily jää väliin.

----------


## kallio843

Tuosta Baltic Princessin telakoinnin jatkumisesta on nyt sitten Tallink Siljan aspa ruuhkautunut ja somekanavat huutaa punaisella. Käy kyllä nyt kalliiksi varustamolle tämä mutta ei siinä paljon vaihtoehtoja ole. Voi olla myös että telakka on tehnyt liian optimisten aikataulun sillä telakalla on samaan aikaan myös muita laivoja, joista ainakin yhden telakointi on sekin myöhässä.

----------


## huusmik

> Viking Line ilmoittaa, että ei aio käyttää optiota toisesta uudesta laivasta.


Makulatuuriksiko nämä optiot on tarkoitettu? :Confused:

----------


## EVhki

> Baltic Princessin telakointi venyy jo toistamiseen. Aluksi liikenteeseen paluun piti tapahtua 22.2. Sitten se siirtyi kahdella päivällä ja nyt laivan ilmoitetaan palaavan liikenteeseen aikaisintaan 2.3. Baltic Princessin lähdöt ajalle 24.2.-1.3. joudutaan perumaan kokonaan. Siten aika moni hiihtolomakauden risteily jää väliin.


Ja taas venyy telakointi. Tällä kertaa laivan on tarkoitus palata liikenteeseen 8.3. mutta Tallink käyttää tiedotteessaan yhä sanaa arvio, joten muutoksia voi vieläkin tulla. Galaxy liikennöi 5.3. aamuun asti omalla aikataulullaan ja siirtyy sen jälkeen korvaamaan Baltic Princessiä.

----------


## EVhki

HS: _Meriliikennettä uhkaa työnseisaus  työehtosopimuksista ei ole päästy yksimielisyyteen_




> Suomen laivanpäällystöliitto ilmoitti torstaina aloittavansa työnseisauksen 23. maaliskuuta kello 6 alkaen, kertoo Twitterissä valtakunnansovittelija Minna Helle.
> 
> Työriidan kohteena on ulkomaanliikenteen kansipäällystön ja sairaanhoitajien työehtosopimus sekä ulkomaanliikenteen pientonniston kansipäällystön työehtosopimus.

----------


## EVhki

Ja nyt sitten peruttiin Baltic Princessiltä lähtö teknisen vian vuoksi (eilisillan lähtö). Kolme päivää ehti kulkea telakoinnin jälkeen.




> Tallink Siljan viestintäjohtaja Marika Nöjd korostaa, että toistaiseksi vain sunnuntai-illan lähtö on peruttu. Toistaiseksi ei tiedetä, mikä aluksessa tarkalleen ottaen on vikana.
> 
> - Laiva saapuu tänään illalla Turkuun, minkä jälleen vikaa tutkitaan ja selvitellään.





> Uskaltaako laivalle enää lainkaan varata matkoja?
> 
> - Jos mahdollista ja haluaa pelata varman päälle, vähän vielä pidemmälle kannattaa se oma matka ehkä siirtää.

----------


## EVhki

Baltic Princess palaa telakalle. Toistaiseksi tavoitteena on liikenteeseen palaaminen lauantaina 17.3. Telakka ei ole toistaiseksi vielä tiedossa, joten voi olla sen vuoksi lisää viivästyksiä luvassa. Alla otteita uutisista.

Iltalehti:




> Alus joutui eilen illalla jäämään Turkuun teknisen vian vuoksi. Yhtiön mukaan vian teknisiä vikoja ei ole saatu korjattua, minkä vuoksi laivaa on korjattava kuivatelakalla, ennen kuin se voi palata reitilleen.
> 
> - Kartoitamme parhaillaan telakkavaihtoehtoja, ja toivomme telakoinnin mahdollistuvan pian, Tallink Silja tiedottaa.


Turun Sanomat:




> Teknisen vian syytä ei vielä tiedetä, mutta viestintäjohtajan mukaan se ei liity vaihdelaatikoihin, jotka vaihdettiin Puolan telakalla.

----------


## kallio843

Baltic princess on tänään ajettu Turkuun eli lähtenee huomenna illalla Tukholmaan.

----------


## kallio843

Marine trafficissa nähdyn mukaan Baltic princessiä on tänään testailtu ajossa saaristossa. Alkaa näyttämään siltä että purkki on pursittu kasaan.

----------


## EVhki

Baltic Princess lähti ilmeisesti tänään noin tunnin myöhässä Turusta. Laivalla ei kuulemma oltu ilmoitettu syytä myöhästymiseen. Mahtaakohan taas olla jotain vikaa, vai ihan muuten vaan myöhässä...?

----------


## EVhki

Viking Grace on tänään saanut roottoripurjeen yläkannelleen (näkyy esim. sataman nettikamerassa).

----------


## markus1979

Uusi aikataulu Viikkarille kesäksi Tallinnan reitille:

https://www.vikingline.fi/valitse-ma...inki-tallinna/

Erityisen erikoinen on tuo yöliikkuminen Helsingistä Tallinnaan sunnuntain ja maanantain välillä johon ei kuulemma oteta ei rahtia eikä matkustajia.

----------


## EVhki

> Uusi aikataulu Viikkarille kesäksi Tallinnan reitille:
> 
> https://www.vikingline.fi/valitse-ma...inki-tallinna/
> 
> Erityisen erikoinen on tuo yöliikkuminen Helsingistä Tallinnaan sunnuntain ja maanantain välillä johon ei kuulemma oteta ei rahtia eikä matkustajia.


Tuo on kieltämättä hieman kummallista. En asiasta juuri tiedä, mutta laitan jotain omia pohdintoja alle:

Jos sunnuntai-iltaisin on erityistä kysyntää lähdölle Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, voi lisälähtö olla perusteltu. Sillä, ettei Helsingin päästä oteta matkustajia tai rahtia, voidaan varmaan säästää henkilöstökuluissa jonkin verran (esim. lähtöselvitys ym.), eikä lähtö luultavasti olisi kuitenkaan suosittu. Linkin teksteistä päättelen kuitenkin, että laivalla yöpyminen on mahdollista, kunhan nousee laivaan jollain aiemmalla satamapysähdyksellä. Tuolla saataisiin jonkinlainen miniristeilytuote myös virolaisille ja suomalaisten miniristeilystä tulisi pidempi, mikä voisi kenties tuoda jotain etua. Lisäksi saadaan kelvollinen hotellituote säilytettyä Tallinnassa. Veikkaisin siis, että kyse on jonkinlaisesta kokeilusta.

----------


## iiko

> Jos sunnuntai-iltaisin on erityistä kysyntää lähdölle Tallinnasta Helsinkiin, voi lisälähtö olla perusteltu. Sillä, ettei Helsingin päästä oteta matkustajia tai rahtia, voidaan varmaan säästää henkilöstökuluissa jonkin verran (esim. lähtöselvitys ym.), eikä lähtö luultavasti olisi kuitenkaan suosittu.


Sunnutai-ilta Tallinnasta Helsinkiin on erittäin suosittu vuoro, joten en yhtään ihmettele, että haluavat ajaa tuon vuoron. Samalla kun ei oteta paluussa ketään kyytiin, voidaan laittaa henkilökunta lepäämään, ainakin suurimmalta osin.

----------


## EVhki

YLE: Neljälle telakalle tarjouspyyntö Merenkurkun uudesta laivasta




> Suunnitelmat uuden laivan saamiseksi Merenkurkkuun etenevät. Kvarken Link Ab on kutsunut neljä telakkaa jättämään sitovat tarjoukset uuden laivan rakentamisesta. Telakoista kolme on eurooppalaisia ja yksi aasialainen.
> 
> Telakoiden on määrä jättää tarjouksensa jo elokuun loppuun mennessä. Tavoitteena on, että sopimus voidaan allekirjoittaa ennen vuodenvaihdetta. Merenkurkun uuden laivan toimitusajaksi on määritelty huhtikuu 2021.


Jutussa sanotaan myös, että rahoituksen pitäisi nyt riittää tilauksen toteutumiseen.

----------


## EVhki

Gabriellalla on ollut tulipalo autokannella. Pääsi Iltalehden mukaan lähtemään palon jälkeen 24 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä. Palon syttymissyy ei ole tiedossa.

----------


## EVhki

Tallink Autoexpress 2 on ilmeisesti uponnut Venezuelassa huollon puutteen vuoksi. (Laiva ei siis nimestään huolimatta ole enää Tallinkin.)

----------


## EVhki

TS: Turun satamaan tulee varustamojen yhteisterminaali  tavoitteena luoda ainutlaatuinen merellinen kaupunginosa




> Viking Line Abp:lle ja Tallink Silja Oy:lle on tulossa yhteinen matkustajaterminaali Turun satamaan. Ferry Terminal Turuksi ristitty rakennus nousisi viimeistään vuonna 2024 Siljan nykyisen matkustajaterminaalin paikalle. Viking Linen terminaali voidaan sen jälkeen osoittaa risteilyliikenteen käyttöön.
> 
> Yhteisterminaali sisältyy Turun kaupungin, Turun Satama Oy:n sekä Vikingin ja Tallink Siljan neuvottelemaan aiesopimukseen, joka tuodaan Turun kaupunginhallituksen käsittelyyn maanantaina. Tarkempi sopimus olisi vuorossa myöhemmin.

----------


## markus1979

Vikingin uuden paatin rakentelu alkanut eilen Kiinassa:
http://www.newship.vikingline.fi/glo...utting-fin.pdf

----------


## markus1979

Ja Tallink tilaamassa uutta kaasulaivaa:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10463019

Korvannee Starin? En usko, että tarvetta kolmelle pikalaivalle olisi..

----------


## EVhki

Hesarissa vähän laajempi juttu aiheeseen liittyen. Jotain pääkohtia uutisesta:




> Rauman telakka ja varustamoyhtiö Tallink ilmoittavat tehneensä aiesopimuksen matkustaja-autolautasta, joka alkaa liikennöidä Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.





> Tallink Shuttle -aluksen suunnittelu aloitetaan keväällä 2019 ja rakentaminen vuonna 2020. Se valmistuu vuoden 2021 lopussa. Alus voi kuljettaa 2 800 matkustajaa. Telakan mukaan se suunnitellaan mahdollisimman energiatehokkaaksi ja ympäristöystävälliseksi uusinta teknologiaa ja innovatiivisia ratkaisuja hyödyntäen.





> Nopeuden sijaan Tallink korostaa kilpailuvalttinaan ympäristöystävällisyyttä.
> 
> Kaikkien asiakkaidemme ympäristötietoisuus kasvaa joka päivä. Tallink haluaa antaa panoksensa, sanoi Tallink Gruppin toimitusjohtaja Paavo Nõgene yhtiön pääkonttorissa Tallinnassa.
> 
> Raumalla rakennettavasta aluksesta tulee Nõgesen mukaan kaikkein ympäristöystävällisin ja energiatehokkain laiva Itämerellä. Mallina on Turun telakalla valmistunut Megastar, jonka Tallink toi liikenteeseen viime vuonna.


Mitenköhän mahtaa vertautua ympäristöystävällisyyden osalta Vikingin tulevaan laivaan?

----------


## EVhki

Silja Serenade palasi telakalta keskeneräisenä liikenteeseen. Jutun kuvista näkyy keskeneräisiä portaikkoja (esim. puutuvia mattoja ja mattorullia) ja ilmeisesti osa palveluista on kiinni remontin venymisen vuoksi. Jutussa mainitaan myös, että hyteistä puuttui sänkyjä, muttei mainita, oliko kyseisiin hytteihin tulossa matkustajia.




> Tallink Silja oy:n viestintäjohtaja Marika Nöjd sanoo olevansa tietoinen remontin keskeneräisyydestä.
> 
> On vielä muutamia porraskäytäviä, joissa laitetaan mattoja paikoilleen ensi yön ja huomisen aikana. Myös yökerho Starlight on kiinni remontin vuoksi, mutta muuten remontti on valmis, Nöjd sanoo.
> 
> Hän sanoo, että päätös laivan matkaan lähdöstä tehtiin, koska muuten noin 2 000 matkustajan laivamatka olisi peruuntunut.
> 
> 90-prosenttisesti kaikki on kuitenkin valmista ja laiva teknisesti täysin kunnossa. Ymmärrän, että keskeneräiset porraskäytävät saattavat olla karunnäköisiä, mutta ne saadaan valmiiksi lähiaikoina, Nöjd kommentoi.

----------


## EVhki

Kvarken Link ja Rauma Marine Constructions ovat tehneet noin 120 miljoonan euron aiesopimuksen uudesta laivasta Vaasan ja Uumajan välille.




> Aluksen kapasiteetti tulee olemaan 800 matkustajaa ja 1 500 kaistametriä rahdille ja sen suunnitellaan valmistuvan viimeistään 30.4.2021.
> 
> Aluksen pääasiallisena voimanlähteenä tulee toimimaan LNG/diesel-käyttöiset koneet, joissa voidaan polttaa nesteytetyn maakaasun lisäksi myös paikallisesti Vaasassa tuotettua biokaasua. Laiva varustetaan myös akuilla. Perinteisten peräsinten ja kiinteiden potkureiden sijaan uuteen laivaan tulee ruoripotkurit, mikä on toistaiseksi harvinainen ratkaisu matkustaja-autolautoissa   Pohjoisen reitin huomioiden alus varustellaan luonnollisesti jääluokkaan 1A Super.

----------


## markus1979

Viking XPRS:n aikataulu on tehokkaasti myllätty. Huhtikuusta lähtien perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin aikataulu on erilainen, Viking on halunnut 3 lähtöä perjantaisin Helsingistä ja sunnuntaisin Tallinnasta. Varmaankin ihan järkevää, onhan viikonlopun matkustussuunta lähinnä tuohon suuntaan.

https://www.vikingline.fi/valitse-ma...inki-tallinna/

----------


## EVhki

> Kvarken Link ja Rauma Marine Constructions ovat tehneet noin 120 miljoonan euron aiesopimuksen uudesta laivasta Vaasan ja Uumajan välille.


Nyt laivasta on allekirjoitettu rakentamissopimus. Rakentaminen alkaa syksyllä.

----------


## markus1979

Uutisissa on ollut juttua Eckerö Linen uudesta rahtialuksesta (entinen Midnight Merchant, https://www.faktaomfartyg.se/midnight_merchant_2000.htm) Vuosaari - Tallinna -välille.

Virolaisessa lehdistössä on kummasteltu sitä, että Eckerö Line ei ole Tallinnan kaupunkia tiedotellut, vaikka on tuomassa kaksi kertaa päivässä 2 kilometriä rekkoja keskustaan.

Eckerö tyytyi toteamaan, että ei ole aiemminkaan kaupunkia tiedotellut, että kertoo satamalle aikeistaan (ja ilmeisesti olettanut, että satama keskustelee kaupungin kanssa).

Tallinkkia tilanne närkästyttää ja haluaa tuoda oman rahtilaivansa Muugasta takaisin keskustaan, että "kilpailu olisi tasapuolista".

Hyvää ainakin se, että Eckerö lupailee edullisia paketteja automatkustajille..

Tässä ERR:n uutinen: https://www.err.ee/937090/eckero-uus...s-korda-paevas

----------


## markus1979

Vikingin uusin on sitten Viking Glory:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/matkajutut/...2-f1d8f5a23617

----------


## Melamies

> Vikingin uusin on sitten Viking Glory:
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/matkajutut/...2-f1d8f5a23617


Eipä taida Vikingillä olla varaa lunastaa tuota paattia itselleen, kun eivät pysty hoitamaan asiallisesti edes Amorellan pienen pohjakosketuksen seurauksia:

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000006646790.html

En ole havainnut missään tietoa, oliko kyydissä yhtään bussia. Urheilukilpailuun matkaavia kuitenkin käsittääkseni oli Amorellan kyydissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eipä taida Vikingillä olla varaa lunastaa tuota paattia itselleen, kun eivät pysty hoitamaan asiallisesti edes Amorellan pienen pohjakosketuksen seurauksia


Miten niin Viking ei olisi hoitamassa Amorellan seuraamuksia asiallisesti? Ainakin tuon linkkaamasi jutun perusteella he toimivat merilain mukaisesti.

----------


## Melamies

> Miten niin Viking ei olisi hoitamassa Amorellan seuraamuksia asiallisesti? Ainakin tuon linkkaamasi jutun perusteella he toimivat merilain mukaisesti.


Nyt uutisia onkin päivitetty ja Viking Line on korjannut toimintaansa ja jos se sopii myös hinausyhtiölle, niin asia on kunnossa. Aluksi ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt ollenkaan asialliselta, kun rekkojen omistajilta vaadittiin muun harmin lisäksi suuria maksusitoumuksia hinausyhtiön toimesta ja Vikingin edustaja vaan selitteli, että näin menevät lakipykälät. Nythän Amorella ei ollut uppoamassa syysmyrskyssä Ahvenanmereen 200 metrin syvyyteen, vaan tämä pelastusoperaatio oli kuitenkin helppo, eikä ihmishenkiä ollut vaarassa missään kohtaa. Siksi voisi olettaa kustannusten olevan siinä määrin kohtuulliset, että Viking Line tai Viking Linen vakuutusyhtiö pystyy sitoutumaan niiden hoitamiseen ilman rekkojen omistajia.

----------


## EVhki

Itse käsitin uutisista asian niin, että Viking ei ollut se, joka vaati korvauksia rahdista, vaan että näin teki Alfons Håkans perustuen merilakiin. Ja että nyt Viking on päättänyt puuttua tähän maksamalla itse vakuusmaksut. Kaikkia uutisia en toki ole lukenut, joten en tiedä, onko jossain sanottu jotain muuta.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Itse käsitin uutisista asian niin, että Viking ei ollut se, joka vaati korvauksia rahdista, vaan että näin teki Alfons Håkans perustuen merilakiin.


Näin tosiaan on asianlaita:

"Kuljettajille olemme tiedottaneet käytännön asioista mm. milloin laiva saapuu Långnäsiin ja myös siitä, että heidän on odotettava kunnes heidän kuljetusyhtiönsä ovat hoitaneet Alfons Håkansin vaatimat takaukset." -Viking Linen tiedotusjohtaja Johanna Boijer-Svahnström ko uutisjutussa, alleviivaus tämän kommentin kirjoittajan.

----------


## Melamies

> Itse käsitin uutisista asian niin, että Viking ei ollut se, joka vaati korvauksia rahdista, vaan että näin teki Alfons Håkans perustuen merilakiin. Ja että nyt Viking on päättänyt puuttua tähän maksamalla itse vakuusmaksut. Kaikkia uutisia en toki ole lukenut, joten en tiedä, onko jossain sanottu jotain muuta.


Toki. Viking ryhdistäytyi ja hyvä niin. Alfons Håkans peräsi maksusitoumuksia tai takauksia, mutta koska kyseessä ei ollut mikään Estonian kaltainen katastrofi, olisi ollut kohtuullista, että Viking olisi alun alkaen sopinut hoitavansa asian Håkansin kanssa, sen sijaan, että sijaiskärsijöiksi joutuneet rekkakuskit kävelivät kehää Långnäsin satamassa epätietoisina kuinka kauan tilanne jatkuu. Onneksi asia ratkesi.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Saattaisiko mitenkään olla, että nyt vain kesti muutama tunti, ennen kuin joku riittävän päätösvaltainen taho Viikkarilta heräsi tilanteeseen ja teki päätöksen. Mitä ottaen huomioon potentiaalisesti melko isot rahasummat, ihan kuka tahansa keskijohdon edustaja ei vain voi tehdä.

----------


## Melamies

> Saattaisiko mitenkään olla, että nyt vain kesti muutama tunti, ennen kuin joku riittävän päätösvaltainen taho Viikkarilta heräsi tilanteeseen ja teki päätöksen. Mitä ottaen huomioon potentiaalisesti melko isot rahasummat, ihan kuka tahansa keskijohdon edustaja ei vain voi tehdä.


Viking Linen toimitusjohtaja oli koko ajan mukana projektissa ja myös selosti asiaa tiedostusvälineille. Lisäksi oli monta päivää aikaa järjestää tämä asia. Todennäköisesti Håkans yllätti Vikingin toiminnallaan raha-asiapuolessa, mutta Vikingin olisi kokeneena alan toimijana pitänyt varautua siihenkin. Tämän yllätyksen selvittäminen vei sitten lopulta onneksi vain muutaman tunnin.

----------


## Melamies

Håkans kertoo oman näkemyksensä Kauppalehdessä: (sain luettua tämän ilmaiseksi, mutta seuraavan jutun lukeminen tyssäsi maksumuuriin eli jos et ole lukenut yhtään Kauppalehden juttua vähään aikaan, onnistunee tämän lukeminen)

KL: Viking Amorellan maihin hinannut yhtiö sai lopulta roiston roolin  Nyt puhuu toimitusjohtaja Joakim Håkans: Emme ole merirosvoja, vaan pelastajia

https://www.kauppalehti.fi/uutiset/v...4-48f45d68a494

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No tuossa Kauppalehden jutussahan asia selkenee. Eli myrsky vesilasissa mielestäni. Jos hahmotan asetelman oikein, tällä hetkellä autolautalla ei välttämättä ole koronan takia myyntiarvoa, jos se yritettäisiin juuri nyt huutokaupata. Siksi lautta tavalliseen tapaan ei sellaisenaan riitä vakuudeksi/korvausvaatimuksen perustaksi yksinään.

Itse tapahtumien ytimenä näyttää olevan, että asiaa on aluksi hoitaneet sekä Håkan Alfonsin että Viking Linen puolella asianajajat ja vakuutusyhtiöt, jotka ovat tietenkin pelkästään pyrkineet turvaamaan asiakkaittensa välittömät rahalliset edut mistään muusta välittämättä. Asia on sitten ratkennut, kun em. osapuolten varsinaiset johtajat ovat ottaneet tämän asian käsiteltäväkseen, joka ei olekaan hoitunut tavalliseen tapaan.

----------


## Melamies

> No tuossa Kauppalehden jutussahan asia selkenee. Eli myrsky vesilasissa mielestäni.


Kyllä noin maailman mittakaavassa. Minä katsoin asiaa rekkakuskien ja rekkafirmojen näkökulmasta. (En ollut kuitenkaan asiassa mitenkään osallisena ja kun pandemian puolesta voi taas käydä Ruotsissa, aioin mennä Vikingin Cracella ja palata Amorellalla.)

Nyt tämän onnettomuuden jännittävin seurattava asia on väylän reunalla olleen kivenjärkäleen osuus asiaan ja edelleen se, onko niitä väylillä enemmänkin.

Sitten odotetaan uuden Estonia-tutkinnan mahdollisia uusia tietoja. Estoniasta uutisointi palautti mieliin myös 1987 Belgiassa tapahtuneen M/S Herald of Free Enterprisen onnettomuuden, jossa kuoli 193 ihmistä. Tuo alus päätyi onnettomuuden jälkeen romuksi, mutta sen toinen sisaralus näyttäisi olevan edelleen liikenteessä, paitsi jos ei nyt ole koronaseisokissa. Toinen on romutettu 2012.

Viking Linen Diana II ei ollut Estonian, siis alkujaan Viking Sallyn sisaralus, mutta molemmat olivat saksalaisen Meyerin rakentamia. Heidän laivanrakennustoiminta on laajentunut Suomeenkin, mutta Viking ei päässyt kauppoihin heidän kanssaan uusimman aluksensa kanssa. Ja tuo alkujaan Diana II näyttäisi olavan hengissä, mutta majoituskäytössä.

----------


## KMT

Vaikka laivabisneksessä ei kovin suurta hurraamista ole ollut viime aikoina, niin mukava kuitenkin että Suomen reiteille tulisi viisi uutta laivaa tulevina vuosina. Ensin Vaasan ja Uumajan välinen laiva Aurora Botnia.
Sitten tulisi Vikingin Glory Turun ja Tukholman välille. Sitten Tallinkin MyStar Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Ja Finnlinesille Finnsirius ja Finncanopus Naantalin ja Kapellskärin välille. 

Kyllähän nuo enemmän tarvematkustamiseen kuin risteilyyn. Toki Glory ehkä noista eniten tarjoaa viihdykettä ja spa-osastoa mutta kaistametrejäkin joku 1500m kuitenkin. Finnlineskin vissiin kuitenkin suunnittelee laivojen palvelukonseptia myös siihen suuntaan, että siellä voi enemmän viettää aikaakin ja sinne kenties voi mennä ilman autoakin jalkamatkustajana.

Vikingillä vissiin sekä Amorella että Mariella myynnissä. Sen näkee sitten miten heidän laivakuvionsa menee. Vaikea myös uskoa, että Tallinkin kannattaisi Staria pitää kolmentena laivana Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Vikingillä vissiin sekä Amorella että Mariella myynnissä. Sen näkee sitten miten heidän laivakuvionsa menee. Vaikea myös uskoa, että Tallinkin kannattaisi Staria pitää kolmentena laivana Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä.


Harmi, että Viking Line on niin kaavoihin kangistunut. Olisi hyvä tilaisuus kokeilla Mariellalla tai Amorellalla toista laivaa Helsingin ja Tallinnan välillä, Tallinkin kanssa kilpailevaa liikennettä esimerkiksi Tukholmasta Tallinnaan tai uutta linjaa esimerkiksi Helsingistä Riikaan. Tallinkille on muodostunut ilmaherruus Helsingistä Tukholmaan Tallinkin parempien laivojen takia ja Helsingistä Tallinnaan useampien lähtöjen takia, ja Viking Line on vetäytynyt kehittämään vain Turun ja Tukholman välistä liikennettä, jossa se pystyy kilpailemaan tasavertaisesti Tallinkin kanssa.

----------


## KMT

Noh itse näkisin, että Cinderella se olisi joka kannattaisi tuoda muulle reitille. Gloryn tullessa tuskin kannattaa pitää halvempaa risteilytuotetta Tukholmasta vaikka aikataulu olisi Cinderellalle parempi. Toisaalta Birkakin poissa kuvioista. 

Itse näkisin, että jos vain Cinderellan autokansi saataisiin alkuperäiseksi ja autokannelle rakennetut sisäiset sponsonit ulkoiseksi niin se voisi ihanteellinen Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille. Aikataulu voisi olla vähän tyyliin kuin Isabellalle aikanaan suunniteltiin, 8.00 Helsingistä, 12.00 Tallinnasta, 18.30 Helsingistä ja 22.30 Tallinnasta. Vuorokausiristeilijät olisi laivassa vuorokauden vaikka laiva Helsingissä kertaalleen käykin välissä. Mutta saadaan 4 päivässä autokansi täyteen ja paljon muitakin päiväristeilymahdollisuuksia kuin mitä XPRS voi yksinään tarjota. 

Tukholma-Tallinnassakin se huono puoli, että rahtikin voi käyttää Kapellskär-Paldinski reittiä, joka vähentää rahdin määrää Tukholman ja Tallinnan välillä. Ja vielä jos Tallink tuo Riian reittinsä takaisin niin Tukholmastakin riittää matkustusvaihtoehtoja että onko enää kysyntää. Tähänkin liikenteeseen voi välttävästi vastata jos olisi tuo toinen laiva Tallinnaan ja saisi Tallinnan ja Tukholman välin edes vaihdollisena. Mieluusti voisin nähdä Vikingillä myös risteilyvaihtoja siten, että ruotsalaisille tarjottaisiin risteilyä siten, että maissa oltaisiin sekä Helsingissä että Tallinnassa. 

Helsinki-Riika taas on vain mielestäni pelkkä sesonkituote. Rahdinkuljetusta tarvittaisiin jos linja olisi ympärivuotinen ja valitettavasti matka Riikaan Helsingistä kiertää aika ison kierroksen. 
Ja mitä Helsinki-Tukholmaan tulee. Itse mietin, että vaikka Serenade ja Symphony isoja ja hienoja laivoja ovatkin niin tuottavatko ne kuitenkaan älyttömästi enemmän kuin Mariella ja Gabriella. Autokansikapasiteettikaan ei ole älyttömän isompi vaikka laivoilla enemmän kokoa. Jos Viking nyt selviäisi että yhden laivan myynnillä selvittäisiin niin toisin Amorellan Gabriellan pariksi. Ehkä siinä olisi jotain synergiaa kun ovat sisaraluksia. Se toinen juttu kannattaisiko Amorellaan enää rakentaa yläkansille vastaavia parvekehyttejä kuin Gabriellalla. 

Ja jos Cinderella sieltä Tukholmasta poistuisi niin voisihan sitä risteilynnälkäisten tarvetta myös vastata Rosellan avulla, joka jopa ennen Cinderellaa oli ruotsalaisten risteilylaivana. Aikataulu olisi muuten sama, mutta bilelauantailähdöt Kapellskäristä joskus 19.30 ja paluu sunnuntaina 14.30. Toki hyttejä on nyt vähemmän, mutta eiköhän 2.kannen avulla lisäpaikkoja saada jos nyt 422. Kun XPRS:llekkin myydään miniristeilyitä 736:llä hyttipaikalla. Rosellalla kuitenkin nyt ihan hieno kaksikerroksinen yökerhokin. Voisi hyvin kelvata nuorisolle jos Gloryä spa-osastoineen markkinoitaisiin hieman varttuneemmalle väelle.

----------


## moxu

Tukholman risteilymarkkinoiden on kerrottu jo ennen koronakurjimusta olleen suhteellisen heikossa hapessa, joten on aika epätodennäköistä, että mikään varustamo sinne hirvittävästi paukkuja uhraisi. Eckeröllä oli aikomuksenakin vetää Birka pois liikenteestä, Vikingin aivoituksista on aika vaikea saada mitään tolkkua.

Mutta tämänhetkinen Cinderellan tilapäinen palvelus rahtialuksena TKU-STO-linjalla osoittaa, että aluksessa taitaa sittenkin olla valmiuksia kohtalaisen kuorman kuskaamiseen, ja puheet "sisäisistä sponsoneista" ovatkin olleet puppua tai väitteet niiden viemästä tilasta vahvasti liioiteltuja. Kolmannen vuoron perustaminen Turun linjalle saattaisi Vikingiltä olla mielekästä, koska siihen saattaisi olla mahdollisuus saada myös teemaristeilyvalmius, kun aikataulukaan ei välttämättä sitoutuisi tiettyyn kellonaikaan, eikä vuoro olisi päivittäinen. Cinderellan toimenkuvaan voisi liittyä myös Gracen ja Gloryn tuuraaminen aina, kun näillä on ennalta sovittuja huoltopäiviä tai telakointeja.
Mariellan siirtyminen makuulle Helsinkiin on kiintoisaa sikäli, että laiva on ikään kuin lähtövalmiudessa Tallinnan reitin kolmanteen vuoroon, jos sellaiselle tarvetta ilmenee. Tukholman linjalle sitä tuskin kannattaa palauttaa, sen verran ankeassa kunnossa matkustajatilat olivat jo viime suvella, että remppaa tarvittaisiin. Ei ole mitään takeita, että sellainen maksaisi itsensä takaisin. Tallinnan reitin toiseksi laivaksi XPRS:n rinnalle Mari olisi luonnollisesti tilapäisratkaisu, Amorellahan siihen paremmin sopisi.

Tallinkin kohdalla lakkautettavien linjojen määrä voi olla runsaampikin kuin RIX-STO. Leikkuriin voi joutua päivittäistasolla kaksi neljästä Suomenlahden ja Tukholman välisistä aluksista. Viron ja Ruotsin välillä Tallink on jo nyt DFDS:n puristuksessa, eikä ole epäilystäkään, etteivät juutit tehostaisi Paldiskin linjaansa olojen normalisoituessa ja uusien alustensa valmistuessa. Tallinkin on käytännössä pakko vastata tähän nykyistä runsaammin matkustajapaikoin, mikä taas vähentää kysyntää Tallinnan ja Tukholman väliltä -ainakin merkittävän osan tarvematkustuksesta ja rahdista. Voisiko Tallinkin uusi ruotsinlaiva olla Star?
Serenade ja Symphony saattavat hyvinkin olla vastaisuudessa nykyistä enemmän risteilijöitä, ja Helsingin ja Tukholman välinen vuoro -jonka hengissä pitämiseen Tallinkilla kieltämättä on aika paljonkin Vikingiä paremmat resurssit- voidaan operoida virolaisilla laivoilla Tallinnan kautta.
Tallink menettää kruiseripuolella nyt jo toisen peräkkäisen sesongin, eikä ole ihme, että Victorialle ilmoitetut Saarenmaan ja Ahvenanmaan keikat Helsingistä peruttiin -aluksen makuutus jatkunee, vaikka tämänhetkinen ilmoitus TLL-STO-linjan aloituspäivämääräksi onkin 1.heinäkuuta. Varustamoa tuskin päästetään konkurssiin, mutta ihme olisi, jos toimintaan ei tulisi todella isoja leikkauksia.

Vikingin ja Tallinkin tonnistoissa on vähänlaisesti ketään potentiaalisia ostajia kiinnostavia laivoja nykyäänkään, joten on ihan mahdollista, että osa laivoista päätyy omaisuudenhoitoyhtiöille, jotta ne eivät rasita kuralla olevien varustamojen taloutta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tallinnan reitin toiseksi laivaksi XPRS:n rinnalle Mari olisi luonnollisesti tilapäisratkaisu, Amorellahan siihen paremmin sopisi.


Miten Mariella eroaa Amorellasta/
Gabriellasta varustamon näkökulmasta?

----------


## moxu

Mainittu kolmikko eroaa toisistaan aika paljonkin. Käsittääkseni niiden tekninen kunto on yhteismitallinen.
Amorellassa on hyvin tilaa päivämatkustajille ilman hyttiä, joten se sopisi isoine kafeterioineen ja mahdollisesti konfaankin rakennettavine lisätiloineen muutaman tunnin ylitykselle huomattavasti Tukholman linjan yölauttoja paremmin. Amorellassa on myös 5.kannen perässä henkilöautokansi, jonka verran se on Gabriellaa tehokkaampi myös autolauttana.
Gabriella, vaikka onkin runkoratkaisuiltaan Amorellan sisaralus, on selvästi enemmän yön yli matkustamiseen ja jopa risteilyyn sovitettu. Sehän rakennettiin alun perin Eurowaylle Ruotsin ja Saksan välille oletuksella, että kaikilla matkustajilla on hyttipaikka. Samaa oletusta on jatkettu Vikingilläkin. Gabriellan ravintolakonseptin "karvalakkipuoli" on vuosien mittaan siirtynyt ainakin kolmeen eri paikkaan, eikä missään ole ollut oikein priima. Yön ylittäviä lyhytristeilyjä ajavana kruiserina Gabriella olisi Vikingin vanhemmista aluksista paras, jopa parempi kuin Cinderella, sillä siinä on suhteellisesti enemmän isompia hyttejä. 
"Juggenien" (vai pitäisikö sanoa "kroaattien", koska Gabriellan valmistuessa valtion nimi oli vaihtunut) yhteinen vahvuus on toki se, että molempien snorkkelihyttikannet voidaan sulkea matkustajilta ilman kyyneleitä. On syytä olettaa, että matkustajia ei jatkossa enää edes haluta ohjata kategorioihin, jollaisia ei uusiin laivoihin enää aikoihin ole edes rakennettu.
Mariella edustaa monessa mielessä sukupolvea vanhempaa ajattelua. Siinä on matkustajatiloja oikeastaan vain kansilla 2-8, ja ylimmät kannet, joissa pitäisi olla kovan rahan maisemahyttejä ja näköalaravintoloita, on uhrattu henkilöstön majoitustiloiksi. Snorkkelikannen sulkeminen on ongelmallisempaa, koska säästöhyttien lisäksi siinä menetettäisiin myös saunaosasto. Päivälautaksi Mariella on hivenen Gabriellaa parempi, koska siinä kuitenkin on isommat ravintolatilat ja enemmän autopaikkoja, mutta myös ongelmia runsaan ja monin paikoin ahtaan hyttipuolen takia. Mariellan yleiset tilat olisivat rempan tarpeessa, eikä sellaista kannata tehdä, jos mahdollisille linjoille omassa käytössä on tarjolla parempikin alus.

----------


## hylje

Mariella myytiin Välimerelle

----------


## Minä vain

> Mainittu kolmikko eroaa toisistaan aika paljonkin. Käsittääkseni niiden tekninen kunto on yhteismitallinen.
> Amorellassa on...


Tämä olikin tosi asiantunteva vastaus, kiitos!

Ja Mariella oli näköjään maailman suurin risteilyalus valmistuessaan 1985, näin ne suurenee.

----------


## EVhki

> Mariella edustaa monessa mielessä sukupolvea vanhempaa ajattelua. Siinä on matkustajatiloja oikeastaan vain kansilla 2-8, ja ylimmät kannet, joissa pitäisi olla kovan rahan maisemahyttejä ja näköalaravintoloita, on uhrattu henkilöstön majoitustiloiksi. Snorkkelikannen sulkeminen on ongelmallisempaa, koska säästöhyttien lisäksi siinä menetettäisiin myös saunaosasto. Päivälautaksi Mariella on hivenen Gabriellaa parempi, koska siinä kuitenkin on isommat ravintolatilat ja enemmän autopaikkoja, mutta myös ongelmia runsaan ja monin paikoin ahtaan hyttipuolen takia. Mariellan yleiset tilat olisivat rempan tarpeessa, eikä sellaista kannata tehdä, jos mahdollisille linjoille omassa käytössä on tarjolla parempikin alus.


Mihin nämä väitteet perustuvat? Tilaratkaisuiltaan Mariella ja Gabriella ovat hyvinkin lähellä toisiaan. Buffet, kahvila, tax free, yökerho ja erikoisravintolat ovat kaikki samoissa sijainneissa molemmilla laivoilla. Samoin matkustajahytit sijaitsevat molemmissa lähes samalla tavalla. Eroina konferenssiosaston ja kylpylän sijainti, pienten baarien/pubien sijainti ja Gabriellan ylemmillä kansilla sijaitsevat hytit (melko pieni määrä suhteellisesti, eikä erityisesti muuta laivojen rakennetta). Mutta muuten nuo ovat hyvin samankaltaiset ja yhdellä laivalla matkustettuaan olisi hyvin helppoa suunnistaa toisella. Kansinumerot laivoilla poikkeavat hieman toisistaan, mikä voi hämätä (Mariellan autokannet 3 ja 3C, Gabriellan 3 ja 4).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Ja vaikka Mariellan uudistukset on tehty hieman ennen Gabriellaa, en usko eron olevan tilojen kunnon osalta kovin merkittävä. Uudistukset tosin tehtiin melko erilaisin tyylein, joista Gabriellan oli modernimpi ja ehkä omaan makuun onnistuneempi.

----------


## KMT

Ja eihän Amorellan päivämatkustustilat Gabriellaan verrattuna eroa kuin sen isomman kahvilan myötä. Ja hyttitiloja Gabriellalla sen takia enemmän, että sillä on pienempi kahvila, eikä sitä garagea ja sitten se ylin kansi mikä Amorellalta puuttuu vallan..

Toisaalta eipä Cinderellakaan juurikaan eroa sisätiloiltaan muista. Toki 20 metriä pituutta tuo lisätilaa per kansi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja eihän Amorellan päivämatkustustilat Gabriellaan verrattuna eroa kuin sen isomman kahvilan myötä. Ja hyttitiloja Gabriellalla sen takia enemmän, että sillä on pienempi kahvila, eikä sitä garagea ja sitten se ylin kansi mikä Amorellalta puuttuu vallan..
> 
> Toisaalta eipä Cinderellakaan juurikaan eroa sisätiloiltaan muista. Toki 20 metriä pituutta tuo lisätilaa per kansi.


Tuleeko siis Amorella Mariellan tilalle Hki-Tukholma reitille? Onko Amorellassa vielä se disko perässä ylhäällä? Mitään kunnon diskoahan ei Gabriellalla eikä Mariellalla ole!

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Mitään virallista tietoa mistään ei ole, ei edes siitä, ollaanko HEL-STO-linjaa ylipäätään avaamassa uudelleen. Tämä sesonkihan siinä on joka tapauksessa menetetty, ja mikään varsinainen kultakaivos se ei millekään varustamolle ole enää aikoihin ollut. Rahtikaan ei mitenkään välttämättä sitä tarvitse. Linjan avaaminen talvea vasten ei olisi kovin järkevää, mutta mikäli Ruotsin koronatilanne helpottaa, saattaa Gabriella ajaa sitä syksyn yksinään, jolloin saadaan jotain osviittaa reitin tulevista mahdollisuuksista tai niiden puutteesta. Jos Amorella Vikingillä jatkaa -kuten toivottavaa olisi- sen soisi tulevan Helsingin ja Tallinnan välille XPRS:n rinnalle kolmanteen vuoroon viikonpäivien mukaan kiertävään aikatauluun.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mitään virallista tietoa mistään ei ole, ei edes siitä, ollaanko HEL-STO-linjaa ylipäätään avaamassa uudelleen.


Pitäisin avaamista 12.6.2021 melkein varmana, koska se tehdään sen eri aikataulun mukaan kuin yleensä. Lähinnä voi olla, että aikataulu, jossa laiva seisoo Tukholmassa noin tunnin, on käytössä paljon pidemmän aikaa kuin 26.6.2021 asti.

----------


## KMT

> Tuleeko siis Amorella Mariellan tilalle Hki-Tukholma reitille? Onko Amorellassa vielä se disko perässä ylhäällä? Mitään kunnon diskoahan ei Gabriellalla eikä Mariellalla ole!
> 
> t. Rainer


Ei sitä vielä tiedä kuinka liikennöidään jatkossa. 

Eikö se discon paikka ole nykyään panoramabaarina. Disco poistettu Cinderellaltakin. Ehkä se huonoa bisnestä..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei sitä vielä tiedä kuinka liikennöidään jatkossa. 
> 
> Eikö se discon paikka ole nykyään panoramabaarina. Disco poistettu Cinderellaltakin. Ehkä se huonoa bisnestä..


Jo on kumma! Discossa paljon parempaa musaa kuin humppa-humppa yökerhossa ja tunnin pidempään auki. Väki pakkautui discoon klo 02 paikkeilla ja tunnelma katossa! Drinkit melkein yhtä kalliit kuin maissa joten ihmettelen kyllä miksi ei olisi kannattavaa?

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Ajatus Amorellasta HEL-STO-linjalla olisi saattanut olla relevantti silloin, kun laiva oli uudempi, mutta yli 30-vuotiaaseen ja jatkuvassa kovassa höykyssä saaristolinjalla kulahtaneeseen kiuluun sellaisia remontteja, joita tuo linja vaatisi, ei tehdä. HEL-TLL on Amorellalle mahdollinen linja, ja siinä se voisi joinakin vilkkaimpina viikonpäivinä ottaa kyytiinsä myös yön yli risteilijöitä -tuohon se olisi kiistattomasti enemmän linjalaivaksi rakennettua VXPRS:ää parempi. Mutta se (juuri mainitun ison kafeteriansa ansiosta) sopii hyvin myös hytittömille ylimenijöille, joita tuolla reitillä aina on, Gabriellan ja Cinderellan yleiset tilat perustuvat ajatukselle, että kaikki matkustajien henkilökohtaiset tavarat ovat hyteissä. Luonnollisesti Viking myy Amorellan, jos jostain maailmankolkasta löytää sille ostajan, sen verran kuralle viime ajat ovat varustamon likviditeetin ajaneet.
Luultavasti yön yli kruisaileminen on ainakin heti koronakurjimuksen hellitettyä niin suosittua, että ainakin joitakin aluksia kannattaa keskittää pelkästään siihen. Väittäisin, että Tallinkillekin olisi tuossa tilanteessa järkevämpää keskittyä ajamaan Silja Serenadella yön yli-reissuja kuin epävarmoja HEL-STO-reittivuoroja. Mene tiedä.

Jos Helsingin sataman suunnitelmat terminaalien jakamisesta reittien mukaan toteutuvat, Viking varmasti lopettaa HEL-STO-linjansa ainakin vanhassa muodossaan. Se ei missään tapauksessa rupea jakamaan toimintojaan yhdessä kaupungissa useampaan satamaan. Eikä niin varmasti halua tehdä Tallinkkaan, joten lopputulos saattaakin olla, että Helsinki pääsee ihan omalla ansiollaan kummankin varustamon Tukholman vuoroista eroon.

----------


## EVhki

> Eikä niin varmasti halua tehdä Tallinkkaan


Tallink liikennöi jo ennenkin useammasta terminaalista: Olympiaterminaali, Länsiterminaali 2 ja Länsiterminaali 1.

----------


## Salomaa

Ja kyllä Helsingistä Tukholmaan mennään ainakin yhdellä laivalla kerran päivässä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tallink liikennöi jo ennenkin useammasta terminaalista: Olympiaterminaali, Länsiterminaali 2 ja Länsiterminaali 1.


Ja Vuosaarestakin taitaa joku kulkea, ainakin kesäisin ja "normaalitilanteessa".

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Käytännössä Tallink on kuitenkin Helsingissä liikennöinyt matkustaja-aluksilla vain kahdesta satamasta, eli Länsiterminaaleista ja Olympiasta, Vuosaaren kautta kulkee vain rahtia ja joitakin autoja (SeaWindin matkustajamäärä oli muistaakseni Viron lipulle siirryttäessä 119, jossa luvussa siis rekkakuskit mukana). Länsiterminaaleilla on ajoneuvojen lähtöselvitys yhteinen ja matkustajapuolellakin satamahenksan on helppo vaihtaa taloa, jos L1:ssä tarvitaan porukkaa.

Tallinkilla saattaa olla edessä isoja supistuksia Baltian ja Ruotsin välisillä risteilypainotteisilla linjoillaan, sillä DFDS:n Paldiski-Kapellskär- ja Stenan Ventspils-Nynäshamn ovat rahdin viejinä ylivertaisia. Tässä saattaa toki piillä yksi mahdollisuus myös Helsingin ja Tukholman välin "pelastamiseen" jatkuvasti operoitavana: Reitille HEL-TLL-STO voidaan sijoittaa kaksi Viroon liputettua alusta, jolloin vajaat pokat yhdistettynä voidaan saada jotenkin kannattava tuote. 
Huomattava määrä Tallinkin laivoja menee kuitenkin myyntiin, ja niille voi olla tekemistä löytää ostajaa, koska korkeahkon kirjanpitoarvon takia hintapyynnötkin ovat korkeahkot. Tosin Corsica&Sardinia maksoi Mariellasta yleisen näkemyksen mukaan ylihinnan...

----------


## JSL

Serelle ja Sympille en nää muita ostajia ku romukaupan. Nyt viimeistään Tallinkin pitäis herätä ja tehä se keikaus että Helsinki-Tukholma seilataan Tallinnan kautta niin saadaan halvempi virolainen miehistö joka on palveluhalukkaampaa. Viime vuosina Tallinkin suomalainen ja ruotsalainen henkilöstö on pääasiassa ollut erittäin kehnoa asiakaspalvelutaidoiltaan ja virolaiset pesee ne mennen tullen. Tohon Viikkarin likviditeettiongelmiin sanoisin että voi olla juu, että näyttää kirjanpidossa pahalta mutta kyllä nuukien ahvenanmaalaisen taskusta tarvittaessa rahaa löytyy. Tyhjästä se Gunnar Eklund koko homman nyhjäs aikanaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Serelle ja Sympille en nää muita ostajia ku romukaupan. Nyt viimeistään Tallinkin pitäis herätä ja tehä se keikaus että Helsinki-Tukholma seilataan Tallinnan kautta niin saadaan halvempi virolainen miehistö joka on palveluhalukkaampaa. Viime vuosina Tallinkin suomalainen ja ruotsalainen henkilöstö on pääasiassa ollut erittäin kehnoa asiakaspalvelutaidoiltaan ja virolaiset pesee ne mennen tullen. Tohon Viikkarin likviditeettiongelmiin sanoisin että voi olla juu, että näyttää kirjanpidossa pahalta mutta kyllä nuukien ahvenanmaalaisen taskusta tarvittaessa rahaa löytyy. Tyhjästä se Gunnar Eklund koko homman nyhjäs aikanaan


Olisiko yksi mahdollisuus myydä tarpeettomia isoja ruotsinlaivoja esim Norjaan? Heillähän on paljon risteilybisnestä ja esim Hurtigruten on käytännössä sitä, joskin sillä on myös paikallisiikenteen funktio jolloin autokantta tarvitaan. 

Toinen kohde olisivat Norja-Tanska / Saksa reitit, koska Norja ei kuulu EU:hun niin alkoholin ym tax-free myynti on sallittua ja sitä myös menee runsaasti johtuen Norjan kalliista hintatasosta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Piirka

> Olisiko yksi mahdollisuus myydä tarpeettomia isoja ruotsinlaivoja esim Norjaan? Heillähän on paljon risteilybisnestä ja esim Hurtigruten on käytännössä sitä, joskin sillä on myös paikallisiikenteen funktio jolloin autokantta tarvitaan.


Romut eivät taida kelvata Norjaan, koska...

Hurtigruta ei enää liikennöi 12:lla aluksella Bergenin Kirkkoniemen väliä. Norjan valtio kilpailutti laivalinjan kolmen paketin osassa. Hurtigruta voitti kaksi pakettia ja kolmas meni uudelle varustamolle Havila Kystruten AS:lle. Havilan piti aloittaa liikenne tammikuun alussa neljän aluksen voimin, mutta elektronimikroskooppisen syyn takia liikenne alkaa vasta heinäkuun alkupuolella, kun kaksi (Havila Castor ja Havila Capella) neljästä aluksesta saadaan liikenteeseen. Loput kaksi (Havila Polaris ja Havila Pollux) saataneen liikenteeseen vuoden lopulla. Castorin ja Capellan liikenteen aloituksen viivästys johtuu turkkilaisen laivanrakentajan Koronaviipeestä. Polariksen ja Polluxin myöhästyminen johtuu siitä, että alunperin valittu espanjalainen laivanrakentaja joutui taloudellisiin vaikeuksiin, jolloin varustamo päätti rakennuttaa nämäkin alukset Turkissa. Polttoaineena Havilan aluksille tulee nesteytetty maakaasu ja niihin on lisäksi asennettu maailman suurin laiva-akusto. Niistä irtoaa sähköistä matkantekoa jopa neljäksi tunniksi. Hiilidioksidipäästöt vähenevät neljänneksellä ja typen oksidien määrä 90%:lla.

Tällä hetkellä Hurtigruta liikennöi seitsemällä aluksella (Nordkapp, Polarlys, Nordlys, Richard With, Kong Harald, Vesterålen ja Nord Norge), valmistuneet 1983 ja 1997 välisenä aikana. Laivat on peruskorjattu vuosina 2016-19. Ne tullaan uudistamaan myöhemmin nesteytetylle maakaasulle + akustolle, Havilan alusten tyyliin. "Nestorialuksen" Lofoten (vuosikerta 1964) kohtalosta en ole vielä löytänyt tietoa ja sama koskee uusinta hankintaa, Spitsbergen, hankittu 2015, valmistunut 2009. Loput kolme vuosien 2002-03 vuosikerran alusta Trollfjord, Midnatsol ja Finnmarken, aiotaan muuttaa maakaasulle, jonka jälkeen ne saavat uudet nimet, järjestyksessä Maud, Eirik Raude ja Otto Sverdrup. Alukset tulevat risteilyliikenteeseen. Norjan armeijalla oli muuten kahdesta vm. aluksesta erikoinen vuonna 2005 solmittu sopimus. Kriisiaikoina laivat pitää 10 vuorokaudessa olla muunnettavissa kelluviksi kenttäsairaaloiksi. Autokannelle tulisi tuolloin 70 lääkärin sairaala.

Risteilypuolella taas on tulevien alusten Maud, Eirik Raude ja Otto Sverdrupin lisäksi kaksi uudehkoa, vuonna 2019 valmistunutta alusta, Fritdjof Nansen ja Roald Amundsen. Nämäkin ovat hybridialuksia, diesel + akkusähkö -käyttöisiä.    

Siljan tms Itämerenromut vaatisivat melkoisen suuria remppoja. Vaikein remppakohde saattaisi olla uusi ramppi autokannelle. Hurtigrutan nykyisissä aluksissa autokannen ramppi sijaitsee paapurin kyljessä, eikä edessä/perässä kuten meille tutuilla Ruotsinlaivoilla.

----------


## Assamies

Olen löytänyt uusia tositteita. Samalla voidaan varmistaa ns. laiva-ajo aluksella m/s Wasa Queen ja kahdella eri reitillä. Myös laivatapahtuma 5.3. 1994 voidaan varmentaa, jolloin alus joutui merihätään. Laiva on, ns. _Nantesin sisar_. Etelä-Ranskan Nantesissa valmistettuja roro-aluksia ei olla hyväksytty (wikipedia) omaksi ryhmäkseen. Näitä valmistui kuitenkin useita ja Silja Linen aluksia olivat: Svea Corona ja Silvia Regina. Laivoja yhdistää ainakin kokoluokka, kantavuus ja profiili.

M/S Finnjet on varmennettu useilla tositteilla. Aluksen määräsatama oli Muuga Virossa, koska alus on ollut niin kookas, ettei se Reisisadamaan mahtunut. Sauna ja uima-allas on tosittein sekin varmennettu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:09 ----------

M/S Turella (Nli-Mh-Kps) tuli olemaan myöhempi M/S Fantaasia. Diana II (Nli-Mh-Kps) ja myöhempi M/S Meloodia (valmistaja: Jos. L. Meyer Werft, Papenburg, Germania) varmennetaan matkustetuiksi. Jäljempi molemmilla nimillä ja eri reiteillä (Hki-Tal)

Laiva-aiheisia reliikkejä, muistoesineitä on tallella. Koskevat laivoja: M/S Fennia ja sekä M/S Turella.

Satamien lyhennöksiä on sovellettu, eivät kaikki virallisia. Jos on huomauttamista mahd. vääristä lyhenteistä, niin tiedot otetaan vastaan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:20 ----------

M/S Wana Tallinn & M/S Georg Ots on varmennettu tosittein matkustetuiksi laiva-aluksiksi. Operoija on ollut Hansatee Tallink A/S.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:28 ----------

Silja Festival on maihinnousukorteilla varmennettu, sama alus ja kahdella eri merireitillä. Varmennetaan, ja vielä tarkistusten jäljiltä, merimatkat väleillä: Tku - Sto (8.3.1993) & Hel - Tal (6.12.1996). Meriajojen tapahtumien välillä, karkeasti arvioiden, noin 3 ½ vuoden verran.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:43 ----------

M/S Wasa Queen on matkustettu välillä, Vaasa - Uumaja. Siellä se ei, merihädän vuoksi pystynyt rantautumaan. Alus joutui avustetuksi jäänmurtajien toimesta, joita oli 2 kpl, ainakin M/S Atle (kotimaa Ruotsi) ja joutui palaamaan takaisin Vaasaan. Syynä olivat Merenkurkkuun ajautuneet ahtojäät ja voimakas merituuli.

M/S Wasa Queenilla matkustettu myös Tallinnaan myöhemmin / Hel - Tal. Kuitteja ja tositteita tästä laiva-ajon tapahtumasta on olemassa. Alus on Ranskan Nantesissa 1970-luvun keskivaiheilla valmistettu, noin 1200+ matkustajaa kantamaan kykenevä roro-alus. Hallussani on esim. laivan pelastusopas.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------

M/S Amorella Viking Linella on varmistettu. Kuittikuponki on kuitenkin himmennyt. Himmentyneessä kupongissa, mainitaan Stena Line. Selkeästi erottuu M/S Amorella. Merkintöjen päiväykset ovat; 7. 7. 1989 ja 9.7. 1989. Muistan myös tämän siitä, että tapasin Miss Suomi Åsa Lövdahlin (kotoisin Pietarsaaresta eli Jakobstadista) laivan kannella. Kirjoitin tästä tapaamisesta myös lyhyen runotekstin myöhemmin. Tuota runoa en ole julkaissut koskaan missään yhteydessä, käsittääkseni ja muistaakseni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:41 ----------

Matkareitti oli meno-paluu, ja välillä Turku-Kapellskär-Naantali. Matkustajien lukumäärä oli ollut 3 hlöä. Matkalipun yhteissumma oli ollut: 1 008 FIM/Smk. (n. 170).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:47 ----------

Laivalipuissa esiintyy lyhennystunnus: Waqu, eli WAQU, mikä on merkinnyt Wasa Queenia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...Silja Linen aluksia olivat: Svea Corona ja Silvia Regina. Laivoja yhdistää ainakin kokoluokka, kantavuus ja profiili...


Muistat väärin: Siljan vuonna 1975 valmistuneet ns. "Ranskattaret" olivat Bore Star (myöhemmin Silja Star ja Wasa Queen), Svea Corona ja Wellamo (jota ei pidä sekoittaa vuonna 1986 Turun linjalle valmistuneeseen saman nimiseen alukseen).
Silvia Reginaa ei puolestaan rakennettu lainkaan Ranskassa vaan Wärtsilän Turun telakalla ja se aloitti liikenteen vuonna 1981 ollen Finlandian sisaralus. Tätä Finlandiaa puolestaan ei pidä sekoittaa nykyiseen Eckerö Linen saman nimiseen alukseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> M/S Amorella Viking Linella on varmistettu. Kuittikuponki on kuitenkin himmennyt. Himmentyneessä kupongissa, mainitaan Stena Line. Selkeästi erottuu M/S Amorella. Merkintöjen päiväykset ovat; 7. 7. 1989 ja 9.7. 1989. Muistan myös tämän siitä, että tapasin Miss Suomi Åsa Lövdahlin (kotoisin Pietarsaaresta eli Jakobstadista) laivan kannella. Kirjoitin tästä tapaamisesta myös lyhyen runotekstin myöhemmin. Tuota runoa en ole julkaissut koskaan missään yhteydessä, käsittääkseni ja muistaakseni.


Toihan on aika kova juttu että tapasit Åsan! Pistä runoa vaan tulemaan tänne, ei tarvitse suottta ujostella! :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Serelle ja Sympille en nää muita ostajia ku romukaupan. Nyt viimeistään Tallinkin pitäis herätä ja tehä se keikaus että Helsinki-Tukholma seilataan Tallinnan kautta niin saadaan halvempi virolainen miehistö joka on palveluhalukkaampaa. Viime vuosina Tallinkin suomalainen ja ruotsalainen henkilöstö on pääasiassa ollut erittäin kehnoa asiakaspalvelutaidoiltaan ja virolaiset pesee ne mennen tullen.


Minulla on enimmäkseen päinvastaisia kokemuksia - eli suomalainen ja ruotsalainen henkilöstö on tarjonnut ystvällisempää palvelua kuin virolainen. Joskus ero tuossa oli huomattava, mutta ero lienee ehkä kaventunut vuosien myötä. Ymmärrän toki, että etelänaapurissamme oli tietynlainen "palvelu"kulttuuri useamman vuosikymmenen ajan. Nykyisillä virolaisilla sukupolvilla ei tuota taakkaa enää ole.

----------


## Salomaa

> Serelle ja Sympille en nää muita ostajia ku romukaupan. ...


Kävin viime kesänä Serellä Riikassa ja ihmettelen mihin perustuu esitys laivan romukauppiaille tarjoamisesta.

----------


## SD202

> Mariella myytiin Välimerelle


Ja tältä se näyttää uudessa kuosissaan:
https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000008150523.html

----------


## Assamies

> Muistat väärin: Siljan vuonna 1975 valmistuneet ns. "Ranskattaret" olivat Bore Star (myöhemmin Silja Star ja Wasa Queen), Svea Corona ja Wellamo (jota ei pidä sekoittaa vuonna 1986 Turun linjalle valmistuneeseen saman nimiseen alukseen).
> Silvia Reginaa ei puolestaan rakennettu lainkaan Ranskassa vaan Wärtsilän Turun telakalla ja se aloitti liikenteen vuonna 1981 ollen Finlandian sisaralus. Tätä Finlandiaa puolestaan ei pidä sekoittaa nykyiseen Eckerö Linen saman nimiseen alukseen.


Ok. Selvä. Totta joo, sekoitin laivoja keskenään. Siljan laiva-aikataulu kertoo Silvia Reginan sisaraluksen olleen Wärtsilän tekemän Finlandian.
Vuoden 1982 ohjelmassa, mukana myös m/s Skandia & m/s Fennia. Joka jälkimmäinen siirtyi/myytiin alkuun aluksi Jacob Linesin yhteyteen. Sittemmin siitä tuli Vasabåtarna/Vaasanlaivojen alus, kunnes Merenkurkun laivatoiminta siirtyi Siljalle.

Jäämme jännityksellä odottamaan, uuden aluksen; m/s Aurora Botnian saapumista Vaasa-Uumajan välisellle reitille. Sitä viimeistellään parhaillaan Rauman telakalla. Valmistuessaan tuosta aluksesta tulisi muodostumaan, maailman ekoystävällisin merilautta. https://www.wasaline.com/fi/aurora-botnia/

----------


## Assamies

^- Eli juuri *m/s Silja Star*, oli ollut se laiva: jonkin olin, jotenkin sekoittanut *m/s Silvia Regina*an. Vuoden 1982 eli ko. kesäkauden, Siljan laiva-aikataulu, tuolloin tässä tarkastelussa. Laivojen (Nantesilaisten) valmistumisvuosi 1975, Silvia Reginan valmistumisvuosi  taas Suomessa 1981: matkustajamäärän ero on 600 henkeä - eli 1 400 versus 2 000 matkustajaa. yt.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Legandaarinen Viking Amorella on myyty
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...c-e765f0236227

----------


## 339-DF

> Legandaarinen Viking Amorella on myyty
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...c-e765f0236227


Ovat korjanneet uutista. Ei ole myyty. Yrittävät vasta myydä. Aika nollauutinen minusta, eiköhän noista Viikkarin paateista jokainen ole myynnissä, jos ostajahalukas ilmaantuu. Paitsi ehkä kaikkein uusimmat.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ovat korjanneet uutista. Ei ole myyty. Yrittävät vasta myydä. Aika nollauutinen minusta, eiköhän noista Viikkarin paateista jokainen ole myynnissä, jos ostajahalukas ilmaantuu. Paitsi ehkä kaikkein uusimmat.


Olisi myös voinut olla mahdollista, että Amorella olisi siirretty Tukholman ja Helsingin väliselle reitille, jolloin sillä menisi jälleen joka päivä laiva. Sikäli kiinnostava uutinen.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Legandaarinen Viking Amorella on myyty
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/3...c-e765f0236227


Niin, se laivahan on Amorella, ei Viking Amorella. En voi sille mitään mutta jotenkin mulla vaan ottaa ajatteluelimeen tuo lehtimiesten tapa väännellä laivojen nimiä edellä kuvatulla tavalla. Oikea muotohan tuossa(kin) otsikossa olisi: "Legendaarinen Amorella..." tai "Legendaarinen Viking Linen Amorella..."
Jos kyseessä olisi ollut vaikkapa Silja Serenade niin tuolla lehtimiestyylillä tehtynä vastaava otsikko olisi ollut naurettava "Legendaarinen Silja Silja Serenade on myyty" tai vielä huvittavampi "Legendaarinen Tallink-Silja Silja Serenade..."  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:57 ----------




> Olisi myös voinut olla mahdollista, että Amorella olisi siirretty Tukholman ja Helsingin väliselle reitille, jolloin sillä menisi jälleen joka päivä laiva. Sikäli kiinnostava uutinen.


Toisaallahan on spekuloitu että Amorella olisi Viking Gloryn valmistuttua siirretty Helsinki - Tallinna -linjalle tekemään 20 tunnin risteilyjä. Samaisella keskustelufoorumilla on niinikään heitetty ilmaan mahdollisuus että Gloryn valmistuttua tai ehkä jo sitä ennen Viking Cinderella siirrettäisiin Helsinginlinjalle Mariellan tilalle. Noh, jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Niin, se laivahan on Amorella, ei Viking Amorella. En voi sille mitään mutta jotenkin mulla vaan ottaa ajatteluelimeen tuo lehtimiesten tapa väännellä laivojen nimiä edellä kuvatulla tavalla. Oikea muotohan tuossa(kin) otsikossa olisi: "Legendaarinen Amorella..." tai "Legendaarinen Viking Linen Amorella..."


Ymmärrän kyllä tuon tavan otsikoida, kun otsikossa on ahdasta ja pitäisi saada sinne tieto sekä laivan nimestä että varustamosta. Mutta tuo legendaarinen pistää silmään  Finnjet voisi olla legendaarinen, tai lihatiskistään tunnettu Cinderellakin ainakin sellaiselle, joka sillä on aikanaan paljon matkustanut. Kävelykadun Itämerelle lanseerannut Serenadekin voisi olla legendaarinen. Mutta mitä erikoista Amorellassa muka on? Aivan tavallinen ruotsinlaiva taikka finlandsbåt.

----------


## Melamies

> Ymmärrän kyllä tuon tavan otsikoida, kun otsikossa on ahdasta ja pitäisi saada sinne tieto sekä laivan nimestä että varustamosta. Mutta tuo legendaarinen pistää silmään  Finnjet voisi olla legendaarinen, tai lihatiskistään tunnettu Cinderellakin ainakin sellaiselle, joka sillä on aikanaan paljon matkustanut. Kävelykadun Itämerelle lanseerannut Serenadekin voisi olla legendaarinen. Mutta mitä erikoista Amorellassa muka on? Aivan tavallinen ruotsinlaiva taikka finlandsbåt.


Onhan Amorella legendaarinen, koska se on ollut liikenteessä niin kauan. Ekojen matkustajien lapsenlapset voivat jo nyt olla mukana. Sen sijaan otsikon "laitettu myyntiin" ja alaotsikon "Kokonaiskauppahinta on salaisuus"  tekevät sekavan vaikutelman. Jutusta ja sen oikaisusta sitten selviääkin, että Amorellaa ei ole vielä myyty ja kysymys on hintapyynnöstä, joka ei ole julkinen.

Sen sijaan Mariella on jo myyty ja jos myös Amorella todella myydään, jää nähtäväksi miten aikojen mahdollisesti parantuessa Helsinki-Tukholma-linja hoidetaan. Uusia aluksia on kuitenkin tulossa vain yksi, Viking Glory. (sen nimessä tullee olemaan Viking)

----------


## vompatti

> Onhan Amorella legendaarinen, koska se on ollut liikenteessä niin kauan. Ekojen matkustajien lapsenlapset voivat jo nyt olla mukana.


No tuohan nyt ei ole mikään peruste. En tunne näitä laivoja, mutta katsoin Wikipediasta. Amorella on tullut liikenteeseen vuonna 1988, siis 33 vuotta sitten. Mainittu Silja Serenade on tullut liikenteeseen vuonna 1990, siis 31 vuotta sitten. Ei kahdella vuodella ole merkitystä, kun ikä on yli 30 vuotta. Tässä suhteessa molemmat ovat ihan yhtä legendaarisia ja molemmilla laivoilla on saatettu panna alkuun sellaisia ihmisiä, joiden omat lapset ovat nyt mukana risteilyllä. En tiedä yhtään näihin laivoihin liittyvää legendaa. 

Seuraukset ovat kyllä selvät: aluksia on myyty niin paljon, että uuden aluksen valmistuttua ei Helsinki-Tukholma-reitille riitä yhtään alusta. Jostakin tuohon pitäisi saada joku purkki kesäsesonkia varten. Veikkaan, että Viking Linen alusten myynnit lopu tähän.

----------


## 339-DF

> No tuohan nyt ei ole mikään peruste. En tunne näitä laivoja, mutta katsoin Wikipediasta. Amorella on tullut liikenteeseen vuonna 1988, siis 33 vuotta sitten. Mainittu Silja Serenade on tullut liikenteeseen vuonna 1990, siis 31 vuotta sitten. Ei kahdella vuodella ole merkitystä, kun ikä on yli 30 vuotta. Tässä suhteessa molemmat ovat ihan yhtä legendaarisia ja molemmilla laivoilla on saatettu panna alkuun sellaisia ihmisiä, joiden omat lapset ovat nyt mukana risteilyllä. En tiedä yhtään näihin laivoihin liittyvää legendaa.


Serellä nyt kuitenkin on se kävelykatu, mikä tekee siitä erikoisen. Se kulki kaiketi vuoden verran Silvia Reginan parina ennen kuin Symphony valmistui, eli oli selkeästi eka tällainen kävelykatulaiva Itämerellä ja muistaakseni ihan ekojen joukossa maailmallakin. Jos jotakin näistä nykyisistä Suomeen seilaavista paateista voi legendaariseksi kutsua, niin ehkä sitten juuri Sereä.

Toisaalta voi olla kyllä ihan niinkin, että tuon jutun kirjoittanut toimittaja on nuoruudessaan bilettänyt siellä Amorellalla monta kertaa ikimuistoisesti, jolloin se on hänelle tärkeä laiva, eikä hän tiedosta, sitä, ettei hänen oma henkilökohtainen kokemuksensa olekaan yleistettävissä laajemmin. Vastaavastahan on esimerkkejä mediassa aivan jatkuvasti nykyään, kun toimittajien ammattitaito on painunut samalle tasolle kuin nykypäivän taksikuskien.




> Seuraukset ovat kyllä selvät: aluksia on myyty niin paljon, että uuden aluksen valmistuttua ei Helsinki-Tukholma-reitille riitä yhtään alusta. Jostakin tuohon pitäisi saada joku purkki kesäsesonkia varten. Veikkaan, että Viking Linen alusten myynnit lopu tähän.


En usko, että Cinderella tekee erityisen kovaa tulosta Ruotsissa, joten eiköhän se ole helppo irrottaa tälle reitille, jos tarvetta on. Ennen koronaa Gabriella ja Mariella seilasivat Helsingistä. Jos Mariella on nyt myyty, niin jäähän sinne vielä Gabriella kuitenkin. Tarvitaanko joskus tulevaisuudessa palaaville aasialaisturisteille tosiaan päivittäinen lähtö Helsingistä?

Ehkä Silja ja Viking voisivat vuorotella, jolloin saataisiin yksi lähtö päivässä, muttei yksi per varustamo? Nythän ne eivät kauas avomerellekään juurikaan mene, kun poikkeavat Ahvenanmaalla, joten sen puolesta ei taida olla niin tärkeääkään se, että ajetaan parilähtöjä meriturvallisuuden vuoksi.

----------


## moxu

Amorella on yhdessä suhteessa ainutlaatuinen alus, ja sellaisena pysyy vielä pitkään. Se on eniten Turun ja Tukholman välisiä matkoja kautta aikojen tehnyt alus, ihan kaikki mukaan luettuina. Kaverit ovat vaihdelleet, Amorella on pysynyt. Rinnalla ovat olleet Sally, Kalypso, Rosella, Isabella ja Grace, satunnaisesti muitakin. Kilpailijallakin on nähty Svea/Karneval, Wellamo/Festival, Sea Wind, Serenade, Europa, Galaxy ja Baltic Princess. Ja myönnetään, osa nimistä on kirjoitettu ilman operaattoritunnusta, joka niissä on.
HEL-STO-linjalle Amorella ei olisi kovinkaan hyvä alus, koska sen matkustajakonsepti on suunniteltu siten, että kaikilla ei ole hyttipaikkaa, eikä lisäkämppiä ole mitään järkeä enää 33-vuotiaaseen alukseen rakentaa. Tallinnan linjalle Vikingin kipeästi tarvitsemaan kolmanteen vuoroon XPRS:n rinnalle se olisi erinomaisen passeli. Tähän pakettiin sopisi myös yön yli-risteily, johon Amorella sopisi tuntuvasti XPRS:ää paremmin.

Nyt taitaa kuitenkin olla niin, että Vikingin likviditeetti on sen verran huonossa jamassa, että pitää ainakin tarkistaa, millaisen hinnan Amorellasta voisi saada -isosta rahastahan ei ole kyse, koska lauttoja maailman markkinoilla pyörii. Koska Amorellassa on isompi autokansi ja parempi kuljetushyötysuhde kuin puolisiskossaan Gabriellassa, Cinderellasta puhumattakaan, sen voi olettaa olevan näistä helpoimmin myytävissä. Gloryn lunastaminen on varustamon ykkösprioriteetti, ja hiljainen luopuminen HEL-STO-linjasta ainakin siinä muodossa, missä sitä aiemmin ajettiin, on jo käynnissä.

----------


## Melamies

> Amorella on yhdessä suhteessa ainutlaatuinen alus, ja sellaisena pysyy vielä pitkään. Se on eniten Turun ja Tukholman välisiä matkoja kautta aikojen tehnyt alus, ihan kaikki mukaan luettuina. Kaverit ovat vaihdelleet, Amorella on pysynyt. Rinnalla ovat olleet Sally, Kalypso, Rosella, Isabella ja Grace, satunnaisesti muitakin. Kilpailijallakin on nähty Svea/Karneval, Wellamo/Festival, Sea Wind, Serenade, Europa, Galaxy ja Baltic Princess. Ja myönnetään, osa nimistä on kirjoitettu ilman operaattoritunnusta, joka niissä on.


Amorella on legendaarinen, vaikka kaikki eivät sitä myönnä.

----------


## Melamies

Silja palauttaa myös toisen aluksen Helsinki-Tukholma-linjalle:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/a...f-23f05bfa4fad

----------


## KMT

Nythän on malli, että liikenne aikalailla samoissa kuin ennen.
Paitsi:
Birka Stockholm edelleen makaa Maarianhaminassa.
Vikingillä vain yksi laiva Helsingin ja Tukholman välillä Mariellan myynnin takia.
Tallinkilla vain Baltic Queen Tallinnan ja Tukholman välillä
Riika-Tukholma väliä ei mene mikään. 
Isabelle makuutuksessa, Romantika ja Victoria I vuokrattuna Välimerelle.

Ja Silja Europa lähtee kuukaudeksi taas vuokralle lokakuun puolivälistä marraskuun puoliväliin. Victoria I korvaa muutaman risteilyn, mutta muuten ne risteilyt peruttu.
Viking Gloryn laivamatkoja voi varata taas 1.3 lähtien..

----------


## bussitietäjä

Viking Linen risteilyalus törmäsi maihin Allas Sea Poolin edustalla Helsingissä  Hirveä rysäys
https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008535905.html
Onse kummaa kun Viking Linelle tuntuu sattuvan näitä vahinkoja näin "korona" aikana..

----------


## EVhki

> Viking Linen risteilyalus törmäsi maihin Allas Sea Poolin edustalla Helsingissä  Hirveä rysäys
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008535905.html
> Onse kummaa kun Viking Linelle tuntuu sattuvan näitä vahinkoja näin "korona" aikana..


Ei tekniset viat mikään tavattomuus ole. Vähän tuurista kiinni, missä niitä tapahtuu. Tällä kertaa vähän huonompi tuuri. Vastahan Megastar hinattiin takaisin Tallinnaan ja muutamia lähtöjäkin piti sitten perua.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ei tekniset viat mikään tavattomuus ole. Vähän tuurista kiinni, missä niitä tapahtuu. Tällä kertaa vähän huonompi tuuri. Vastahan Megastar hinattiin takaisin Tallinnaan ja muutamia lähtöjäkin piti sitten perua.


Kyllä se vaan pistää omaa mieltä mietityttämään että ensin Amorella sitten Grace ja nyt Gabriella..

----------


## EVhki

> Viking Linen risteilyalus törmäsi maihin Allas Sea Poolin edustalla Helsingissä  Hirveä rysäys
> https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000008535905.html
> Onse kummaa kun Viking Linelle tuntuu sattuvan näitä vahinkoja näin "korona" aikana..





> Kyllä se vaan pistää omaa mieltä mietityttämään että ensin Amorella sitten Grace ja nyt Gabriella..


Mikähän siinä nyt noin pistää mietityttämään? Ei onnettomuuksilla mitään voittoa tehdä. Jos liikenne ei varustamosta kannata, sen voi keskeyttää ihan ilman onnettomuuksiakin.

----------


## EVhki

Viking Glory on ohittanut kotimatkallaan jo Ladskronassa telakalla olevan Viking XPRS:n.

----------


## EVhki

Regal Star korvaa tästä päivästä alkaen Sea Windin Vuosaari-Muuga -reitillä. Mahtaako olla Sea Windin ajot tässä? Ja mahtaako Paldiski-Kapellskär jäädä Sailorin varaan vai onkohan sinne myöhemmin tarkoitus lisätä toinen laiva (Star jommallekummalle reitille?)?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Regal Star korvaa tästä päivästä alkaen Sea Windin Vuosaari-Muuga -reitillä. Mahtaako olla Sea Windin ajot tässä? Ja mahtaako Paldiski-Kapellskär jäädä Sailorin varaan vai onkohan sinne myöhemmin tarkoitus lisätä toinen laiva (Star jommallekummalle reitille?)?


Tallink oli julkassut myyntiilmoituksen Sea Windistä https://view.news.eu.nasdaq.com/view...92cf8d&lang=en olisko tuo sitten mennyt jo kaupaksi, että siinä alkaisi esim muutostyöt.

edit on myyty. lähti uusille omistajilleen.

----------


## EVhki

Menee Tallinkin toiminta mielenkiintoiseksi, kun Silja Europa ja Galaxy vuokrataan nyt myös matkustajakäyttöön. Ennestään tässä käytössä ovat jo Victoria I ja Isabelle ja Romantika on vuokrattu myös liikennöimään muualla. Alkaa laivoja olla pois aika paljon. Mikähän esim. Turun linjan kohtalo on?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:10 ----------

Lisätään seuraava lainaus Hesarin uutisesta edelliseen viestiini liittyen:




> Turun iltalaiva Baltic Princess jää Linkin mukaan yhtiön ainoaksi laivaksi TurkuTukholma-reitille. Vuokrauksen aikana yhtiöllä ei ole siis lainkaan aamulähtöä Turusta Tukholmaan eikä vastaavasti iltalähtöä Tukholmasta Turkuun.
> 
> Emme ole korvaamassa Galaxya muulla laivalla. Emme myöskään suunnittele Baltic Princessin vuokraamista.
> 
> Yhtiön kilpailijan Viking Linen uusi laiva Viking Glory aloitti risteilyt Turun aamulähdössä keväällä. Link myöntää, että kiristynyt kilpailu oli yksi syistä Galaxyn vuokraamiselle.
> 
> Tallinkin uuden Mystar-laivan odotetaan aloittavan risteilemisen Helsingin ja Tallinnan välisellä reitillä syyskuussa. Samalla selviää, mitä reitillä nykyisin liikennöivälle Starille tapahtuu. Star ei ole kuitenkaan siirtymässä Turun-reitille, Link tarkentaa.

----------


## moxu

Turun linjalla Tallink on jäänyt pahasti alakynteen, kun kapasiteettiään lisännyt Finnlines on vienyt rahdin (ja saattaa tulevaisuudessa viedä uusilla aluksillaan tarvematkustajiakin) ja Viking taas on saanut sekä risteily- että matkustussektoreilla markkinajohtajuuden, joka tosin osin saattaa vielä johtua Gloryn uutuudenviehätyksestäkin. Kalataksin aluskohtainen kate on ollut heikoin, ja rahatuksessa varustamo ainakin varmasti saa rahat, joita se välttämättä ei liikenteestä saisi.
Mutta tätä on tosiaan kiintoisaa seurata...

----------


## SD202

Jaahas, Viking Amorella on myyty:
https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000008986607.html
"Alus toimitetaan uudelle omistajalleen lokakuun aikana. Viking Line jatkaa Helsingin ja Tukholman välistä liikennöintiä talven ajan yhdellä aluksella."
Eli Viking Linella jää Helsinki - Tukholma -välille yksi alus, Silja Linella on vastaavasti kaksi alusta kyseisellä reitillä. Turku - Tukholma -reitillä tilanne on siis päinvastainen.

----------


## markus1979

Amorella mennyt kaupaksi 19,1 miljoonalla Italiaan.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12564241

Mikäköhän alus myydään seuraavaksi?

----------


## Melamies

> Amorella mennyt kaupaksi 19,1 miljoonalla Italiaan.
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12564241
> 
> Mikäköhän alus myydään seuraavaksi?


"Alus toimitetaan uudelle omistajalleen lokakuun aikana. Viking Line jatkaa Helsingin ja Tukholman välistä liikennöintiä talven ajan yhdellä aluksella."

Mistäköhän Viking taikoisi toisen aluksen Helsingin ja Tukholman välille ensi kesäksi? Jollei sitten kuitenkin Cinderella.

Turun ja Tukholman välillä Vikingin asema onkin ns viihdemerenkulussa todella vahva kun Siljan toinen alus poistuu muuhun käyttöön.

https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000008986607.html

Vielä ehtii kuitenkin matkustamaan legendaarisella Amorellalla.

----------


## markus1979

Maritimeforumilla pyöritellään ajatusta, että Viking luopuisi kokonaan Helsingin ja Tukholman välisestä liikenteestä ja vastaavasti TallinkSilja lähtisi Turusta. Aika näyttää..

----------


## Minä vain

Pitäisin sekä vaihtoehtoa, että Helsingin ja Tukholman välillä ajetaan yhdellä laivalla, että vaihtoehtoa, jossa Cinderella siirtyy Helsingin ja Tukholman välille, aivan mahdollisina. Cinderellan matkustajat saatettaisiin siirtää uuteen Gloryyn, kun aikaisemmin matkustajat olisi pitänyt siirtää vanhaan Amorellaan. 

Toisaalta Cinderellan henkilökunta ja viihde on nimenomaan ruotsalaista ja Tukholmassa oltaisiin takaisin vasta 18.45, mikä voi olla liian myöhään joillekin asiakkaille Cinderellan kello 14.00 verrattuna. Amorellan henkilökunta on Suomesta, joskin laivan turvallisuuskieli on ruotsi, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että miehistön jäsenten tulee osata ruotsia. 

Asiakaskunnasta todettakoon vielä, että Cinderella on suunnattu enemmän sellaisille, joita kiinnostaa juhliminen ja alkoholin ostaminen maihin, samaan tapaan kuin Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne, ja Helsingin laiva on puolestaan suunnattu enemmän sellaisille, joita kiinnostaa nähdä toinen kaupunki. Näin ollen Cinderellan asiakaskuntaa ei voi siirtää Helsingin-linjalle, mutta Turun-linjasta ei kai olisi mahdotonta tehdä bilelinjaa.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Pitäisin sekä vaihtoehtoa, että Helsingin ja Tukholman välillä ajetaan yhdellä laivalla, että vaihtoehtoa, jossa Cinderella siirtyy Helsingin ja Tukholman välille, aivan mahdollisina. Cinderellan matkustajat saatettaisiin siirtää uuteen Gloryyn, kun aikaisemmin matkustajat olisi pitänyt siirtää vanhaan Amorellaan. 
> 
> Toisaalta Cinderellan henkilökunta ja viihde on nimenomaan ruotsalaista ja Tukholmassa oltaisiin takaisin vasta 18.45, mikä voi olla liian myöhään joillekin asiakkaille Cinderellan kello 14.00 verrattuna. Amorellan henkilökunta on Suomesta, joskin laivan turvallisuuskieli on ruotsi, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että miehistön jäsenten tulee osata ruotsia. 
> 
> Asiakaskunnasta todettakoon vielä, että Cinderella on suunnattu enemmän sellaisille, joita kiinnostaa juhliminen ja alkoholin ostaminen maihin, samaan tapaan kuin Helsingin ja Tallinnan välinen liikenne, ja Helsingin laiva on puolestaan suunnattu enemmän sellaisille, joita kiinnostaa nähdä toinen kaupunki. Näin ollen Cinderellan asiakaskuntaa ei voi siirtää Helsingin-linjalle, mutta Turun-linjasta ei kai olisi mahdotonta tehdä bilelinjaa.


Tässä yhteydessä on muistettava että Cinderella (nyk. Viking Cinderella, huom) suunniteltiin alunperin nimenomaan Helsinki - Tukholma -linjalle (Mariellan korvaajaksi) ja se muuttui ryyppäyslautaksi vasta kun se siirrettiin Tallinnanlinjalle. Helsinki -Tukholma -linjalle paluu olisi siis Viking Cinderellalle nimenomaan paluu alkuperäiselle linjalle. Niinikään Cinderella oli alunperin liputettu Suomeen joten lipunvaihto takaisin Suomen lipun alle (ja mahdollinen nimenmuutos takaisin alkuperäiseen) ja henkilökunnan vaihtaminen takaisin suomalaiseen ei ole ongelma ellei sitä välttämättä sellaiseksi haluta tehdä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tässä yhteydessä on muistettava että Cinderella (nyk. Viking Cinderella, huom) suunniteltiin alunperin nimenomaan Helsinki - Tukholma -linjalle (Mariellan korvaajaksi) ja se muuttui ryyppäyslautaksi vasta kun se siirrettiin Tallinnanlinjalle. Helsinki -Tukholma -linjalle paluu olisi siis Viking Cinderellalle nimenomaan paluu alkuperäiselle linjalle. Niinikään Cinderella oli alunperin liputettu Suomeen joten lipunvaihto takaisin Suomen lipun alle (ja mahdollinen nimenmuutos takaisin alkuperäiseen) ja henkilökunnan vaihtaminen takaisin suomalaiseen ei ole ongelma ellei sitä välttämättä sellaiseksi haluta tehdä.


Laiva tuli alunperin ns. kolmanneksi (3) laivaksi Helsinki - Tukholma-linjalle, mutta viikonloppuisin oli 24 h risteily Tallinnan edustalle. Lähtöaika Helsingistä oli vasta klo 19.30 ja Tukholmasta jo klo 17.00. Mariella ja Olympia lähtivät klo 18.00. Huhtikuussa 1993 alus korvasi Olympian Helsingin ja Tukholman välisellä reitillä, koska alumperin Olympian paikalle kaavailtu Europa meni Siljalle. Syyskuussa 1994 jatkuivat taas 20 tunnin risteilyt.  https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Viking_Cinderella

Siis yhteensä vajaat viisi (5) vuotta Helsinki - Tukholma reittiliikennettä ja loput ajat pääsääntöisesti ns. vuorokauden risteilyjä sekä muutamia erikoisristeilyjä mm. Riikaan, Visbyhyn ja Högakustenille.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Laiva tuli alunperin ns. kolmanneksi (3) laivaksi Helsinki - Tukholma-linjalle, mutta viikonloppuisin oli 24 h risteily Tallinnan edustalle. Lähtöaika Helsingistä oli vasta klo 19.30 ja Tukholmasta jo klo 17.00. Mariella ja Olympia lähtivät klo 18.00. Huhtikuussa 1993 alus korvasi Olympian Helsingin ja Tukholman välisellä reitillä, koska alumperin Olympian paikalle kaavailtu Europa meni Siljalle. Syyskuussa 1994 jatkuivat taas 20 tunnin risteilyt.  https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Viking_Cinderella
> 
> Siis yhteensä vajaat viisi (5) vuotta Helsinki - Tukholma reittiliikennettä ja loput ajat pääsääntöisesti ns. vuorokauden risteilyjä sekä muutamia erikoisristeilyjä mm. Riikaan, Visbyhyn ja Högakustenille.


Sekä vuoden 1995 kesällä Rosellan korvaajana toimiminen Turku - Tukholma -linjalla.
Isabellahan oli muuten se laiva joka varsinaisesti aloitti päivittäiset 24 (myöhemmin 20) tunnin ryyppyreissut Helsingistä Tallinnan edustalle / Muugaan vuonna 1990. Syy siihen, että Cinderella siirrettiin Tukholmanlinjalta näille vuorokauden risteilyille ja Isabella Cinderellan tilalle Tukholmanlinjalle vuonna 1994 oli Cinderellan isompi hyttikapasiteetti jonka johdosta sen katsottiin sopivan Isabellaa paremmin vuorokauden risteilyille.
Wikipediaa tarkemmin näitä historian kiemuroita pystyy muuten tutkimaan Pär-Henrik Sjöströmin vuonna 2009 valmistuneesta Viking Linen historiaa varsin kattavasti käsittelevästä teoksesta "Tie meren yli -Uranuurtajasta markkinajohtajaksi".

----------


## 339-DF

> Isabellahan oli muuten se laiva joka varsinaisesti aloitti päivittäiset 24 (myöhemmin 20) tunnin ryyppyreissut Helsingistä Tallinnan edustalle / Muugaan vuonna 1990.


Ja jo ennen Viikkaria tuon koko konseptin lanseerasi Sally Albatross joskus 1986 tai niillä paikkeilla. Laiva ei toki käynyt maissa Neuvostoliitossa, vaan ajoi vain merelle. Kansa juhli taxfree-hinnoilla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ja jo ennen Viikkaria tuon koko konseptin lanseerasi Sally Albatross joskus 1986 tai niillä paikkeilla. Laiva ei toki käynyt maissa Neuvostoliitossa, vaan ajoi vain merelle. Kansa juhli taxfree-hinnoilla.


Pitää paikkansa. Eli entinen Viking Saga.

----------


## Melamies

> Ja jo ennen Viikkaria tuon koko konseptin lanseerasi Sally Albatross joskus 1986 tai niillä paikkeilla. Laiva ei toki käynyt maissa Neuvostoliitossa, vaan ajoi vain merelle. Kansa juhli taxfree-hinnoilla.


Se lillui 24 h risteilyllä kuitenkin niin lähellä Tallinnan rantaa ainakin 1987, että rantatiellä ajavat ajoneuvot pystyi tunnistamaan Ladoiksi ilman kiikareita. Mutta maihin ei todellakaan menty.

----------


## Compact

> Ja jo ennen Viikkaria tuon koko konseptin lanseerasi Sally Albatross joskus 1986 tai niillä paikkeilla. Laiva ei toki käynyt maissa Neuvostoliitossa, vaan ajoi vain merelle. Kansa juhli taxfree-hinnoilla.


Laivan kylkeen ajoi Neuvostoliiton Pilot-vene ja sieltä nousi Sallille, ja muillekin sen ajan vastaaville risteilypaateille - niitähän oli muitakin, neuvostotullin miehet ja leimasivat laivan käyneeksi Neuvostoliitossa. Taxfreen edellytys. Edulliset hinnat oli toki käytössä laivalla heti Katajanokalta irrottauduttua. Laiva ajoi siis melko nopsaan Hesasta lähdettyään Tallinnan edustalle, hoiti muodollisuudet ja sen jälkeen siirryttiin Suomenlahden keskelle kansainväliselle alueelle vajaaksi vuorokaudeksi kellumaan. Nyt kun noita reissuja muistelee, niin olipa aika erikoista. No, ei tarvinnut viisumia, mutta passi kuului olla. Useimmiten nämä olivat "kokousristeilyjä", ensiksi palaverit jne. ruokailut meribuffetissa ja sitten baariin ja katsomaan kansainvälistä viihdeohjelmaa. Yökerhossa sai kukkua aamuun asti, jota ei maissa olisi pystynyt tekemään ja lopuksi sai nukkua hytissä lopun risteilyajan itsensä virkeäksi maihintuloa varten. Kaupan kautta: litra vahvoja, kaksi mietoja ja olutta oliko se neljä litraa. Tupakkakartonki tai 200 g piipputupakkaa, suklaata, parfyymejä... Passintarkastus "oli" palatessa näissäkin vuoroissa, periaatteessa.

----------


## Minä vain

Oliko Neuvostoliitossa käyminen jotenkin vaikeaa tai riskialtista vai eikö siellä vain haluttu käydä?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Oliko Neuvostoliitossa käyminen jotenkin vaikeaa tai riskialtista vai eikö siellä vain haluttu käydä?


Ei siinä kait mitään muuta ongelmantapaista ollut kuin viisumipakko. Jos Neukku-Tallinnassa olisi haluttu käydä maissa olisi jokaiselta laivan matkustajalta vaadittu viisumi (ja ehkä jotain muutakin, en tiedä kun en kertaakaan neukkulassa käynyt). Ja kaikkihan me tiedämme miten pitkät jonot siitä olisi satamiin muodostunut. Ja tuskinpa siellä (Tallinnassa) niihin aikoihin olisi vapaasti saanut edes kulkea...

Viron itsenäistyttyä (jo aikana ennen Viron EU-jäsenyyttä) tuli mahdolliseksi tehdä viisumivapaita risteilyjä Tallinnaan (mitä Silja Line Silja Festival ja myöhemmin Wasa Queen -aluksillaan hyödynsikin) mutta Vikingin kohdalla Isabellan ja myöhemmin Cinderellan osalta tässä oli ongelmana Tallinnan sataman kapasiteettirajoitus, eli ei ollut laituripaikkaa joten aluksi Isabella ja sittemmin Cinderella seilaisvat (nyt mennään muistin varassa) Sally Albatrossin tavoin Tallinnan redille ja myöhemmin varmuudella Muugaan josta "teoriassa" oli järjestetty bussikuljetus Tallinnan keskustaan mutta tätä mahdollisuutta käytti kuulopuheiden perusteella korkeintaan muutama kymmenen laivan matkustajaa -joillakin lähdöillä ei kukaan. Isabella ja Cinderella eivät liikennöineet koskaan säännöllistä liikennettä Tallinnan satamaan.

Tallinnan sataman laituripaikkaongelman ratkettua Viking Line alkoi myös liikennöimään Tallinnan satamaan, ensin Cinderellan korvanneella Rosellalla ja sen jälkeen Viking XPRS -laivallaan kuten nykyisinkin.

----------


## pehkonen

> Ei siinä kait mitään muuta ongelmantapaista ollut kuin viisumipakko. Jos Neukku-Tallinnassa olisi haluttu käydä maissa olisi jokaiselta laivan matkustajalta vaadittu viisumi (ja ehkä jotain muutakin, en tiedä kun en kertaakaan neukkulassa käynyt). Ja kaikkihan me tiedämme miten pitkät jonot siitä olisi satamiin muodostunut. Ja tuskinpa siellä (Tallinnassa) niihin aikoihin olisi vapaasti saanut edes kulkea...
> 
> Viron itsenäistyttyä (jo aikana ennen Viron EU-jäsenyyttä) tuli mahdolliseksi tehdä viisumivapaita risteilyjä Tallinnaan (mitä Silja Line Silja Festival ja myöhemmin Wasa Queen -aluksillaan hyödynsikin) mutta Vikingin kohdalla Isabellan ja myöhemmin Cinderellan osalta tässä oli ongelmana Tallinnan sataman kapasiteettirajoitus, eli ei ollut laituripaikkaa joten aluksi Isabella ja sittemmin Cinderella seilaisvat (nyt mennään muistin varassa) Sally Albatrossin tavoin Tallinnan redille ja myöhemmin varmuudella Muugaan josta "teoriassa" oli järjestetty bussikuljetus Tallinnan keskustaan mutta tätä mahdollisuutta käytti kuulopuheiden perusteella korkeintaan muutama kymmenen laivan matkustajaa -joillakin lähdöillä ei kukaan. Isabella ja Cinderella eivät liikennöineet koskaan säännöllistä liikennettä Tallinnan satamaan.
> 
> Tallinnan sataman laituripaikkaongelman ratkettua Viking Line alkoi myös liikennöimään Tallinnan satamaan, ensin Cinderellan korvanneella Rosellalla ja sen jälkeen Viking XPRS -laivallaan kuten nykyisinkin.


Tallinnan satamassa oli pitkään keinotekoinen pituusrajoitus laivoille (200 metriä). Eivät muka mahtuneet satamaan (lue: haluttiin suojata omia varustamoita). No ainakin Silja Serenade oli siellä käynyt ja mahtunut kääntymään satama-altaassa, siis aikana ennen D-terminaalia. Tästä johtuen Muugaan rakennettiin ns. kelluva terminaali, jota ainakin Finnjet käytti. Sittemmin Tallinnan satama höllensi pituusrajoitusta. https://www.ts.ee/vanasadam/

----------


## Compact

> Oliko Neuvostoliitossa käyminen jotenkin vaikeaa tai riskialtista vai eikö siellä vain haluttu käydä?


Kuten tässä on jo todettu, passin lisäksi viisumi olisi pitänyt olla, jos laiva olisi rantautunut Tallinnaan ja siis olisi ollut myös tosiasiallinen mahdollisuus myös poistua alukselta. Kun laiva jäi aluevesille ja leimattiin käyneeksi Neuvostoliitossa, ei viisumia keneltäkään vaadittu. Viisuminhankinta oli lisäksi tuolloin hieman monimutkaisempi toimenpide mitä se nykyään on, vaikkapa Venäjälle. Georg Ots -tyyppiset laivat tyydyttivät NL:n aikaan maihin haluavien määrät ja tarpeet ja matkathan olivat oikeastaan aina hotellimajoituksen sisältäneitä seuramatkapaketteja. Omin nokin sai kyllä kaupungilla liikkua mielin määrin, mutta matka oli perusrakenteeltaan ryhmämatka täysi- tai puolihoidoin.

Viron itsenäistyttyä 1990-luvulla Viroon oli myös alkuvuosina viisumipakko. Voi sitä nälkävuoden mittaista jonoa Helsingin suurlähetystössä kun kerran itsekin sieltä viisumia hain. Ja sitten niin Helsingissä kuin Tallinnassakin oli aivan hervoton jonotus passin ja viisumin tarkastuksissa, meillä ja heillä. Matkat tapahtuivat kyllä rivakasti kun oli käytössä myös kantosiipialuksia. Melkein laivareitin tapainen merenylitys oli myös helikopterilinja Hernesaaren kärjestä Linnahallin sataman katolle, 25 min.

----------


## 339-DF

Mulla on vieläkin tallessa vanha sinikantinen Suomen passi, jossa on Viron viisumi, muistaakseni vuodelta 1994. Viisumin sai silloin lentokentältä, ei tarvinnut hakea mistään etukäteen. Se piti maksaa käteisellä, jota en ollut tajunnut ottaa riittävästi mukaan, mutta onneksi vastaanottajalla oli rahaa. Passintarkastaja lähti sitten hakemaan rahaa sieltä tuloaulasta  :Smile: 

Helikopteri oli veikeä tapa saapua Tallinnaan. En mene riitelemään lentoajasta, mutta minusta se oli aika lailla 18 minuuttia. 25 tuntuu pitkältä! Siinä ei todellakaan ollut tunne, että olisi yhtäkkiä ulkomailla. Myös muodollisuudet olivat todella sujuvat, kun terminaalia käytti vain se helikopterin maksimimatkustajamäärä, olikohan 12 vai 16. Passintarkastus ja turvatarkastus kuin lentoasemilla ikään, mutta ilman jonoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viron itsenäistyttyä 1990-luvulla Viroon oli myös alkuvuosina viisumipakko. Voi sitä nälkävuoden mittaista jonoa Helsingin suurlähetystössä kun kerran itsekin sieltä viisumia hain. Ja sitten niin Helsingissä kuin Tallinnassakin oli aivan hervoton jonotus passin ja viisumin tarkastuksissa, meillä ja heillä. Matkat tapahtuivat kyllä rivakasti kun oli käytössä myös kantosiipialuksia. Melkein laivareitin tapainen merenylitys oli myös helikopterilinja Hernesaaren kärjestä Linnahallin sataman katolle, 25 min.


Baltian maiden viisumit kelpasivat kaikissa kolmessa Baltian maassa ja Latvian suurlähetystöstä sen sai pienimmällä vaivalla. Ei tarvinnut esittää hotellivarausta tai virallista kutsua. 

Viisumivapaita risteilyjä joihin sisältyi maissakäynti tehtiin joillakin pienemmällä aluksella kuten Kristina Reginalla jo ennen itsenäistymistä. Maissakäynti edellytti kiertoajeluun osallistumista.

Suomi keksi 1990-luvun laman aikaan periä matkustajaveroa laivamatkustajilta ja se vaihteli  20-100 mk /henkilö matkan pituudesta riippuen. Lisäksi alkoholin maahantuonti edellytti 24 tunnin oleskelua Suomen ulkopuolella, siksi nuo risteilyt kestivät juuri niin kauan. Sally Albatrossin ajettua karille Porkkalassa lyhennettiin aika 20 tuntiin jotta laivojen ei tarvinnut ottaa riskejä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## EVhki

> Lisäksi alkoholin maahantuonti edellytti 24 tunnin oleskelua Suomen ulkopuolella, siksi nuo risteilyt kestivät juuri niin kauan. Sally Albatrossin ajettua karille Porkkalassa lyhennettiin aika 20 tuntiin jotta laivojen ei tarvinnut ottaa riskejä.


Miten 24 tunnin matka-aika pakotti riskinottoon? Kai sitä turvallisesti voi toimia matka-ajasta riippumatta? Kuluja turvallisesti toimiminen kenties kasvattaa, mutta luulisi sen mahdollista olevan ja vastuullisen laivayhtiön pyrkivän turvallisuuteen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Miten 24 tunnin matka-aika pakotti riskinottoon? Kai sitä turvallisesti voi toimia matka-ajasta riippumatta? Kuluja turvallisesti toimiminen kenties kasvattaa, mutta luulisi sen mahdollista olevan ja vastuullisen laivayhtiön pyrkivän turvallisuuteen.


Itseasiassa tuossa Sally Albatrossin havarissa oli osasyynä jäätilanne Suomenlahdella ja Helsingin sisääntuloväylällä. 

--- Lainaus tuosta liitteestä ---

Sally Ab:n omistama ja Oy Silja-Line Ab:n liikennöimä matkustaja-alus M/S SALLY ALBATROSS lähti perjantaina 4.3.1994 klo 11.04 Tallinnasta kohti Helsinkiä. Alus oli 24 tunnin risteilymatkalla. Aluksella oli 1 101 matkustajaa ja 159 henkilökuntaan kuuluvaa.

SALLY ALBATROSSin päällikkö sai klo 12.30 tiedon, että jääolosuhteet aluksen normaalisti käyttämällä, Harmajan kautta kulkevalla reitillä ovat erittäin vaikeat. Päällikkö päättikin ajaa Helsinkiin Porkkalan kautta.

SALLY ALBATROSS oli kiinni jäissä keskellä Suomenlahtea klo 13.20 - 14.05 välisen ajan, mutta pääsi irti omin voimin. Tässä vaiheessa päällikkö ilmoitti Helsinkiin Oy Silja Line Ab:hen, että alus tulee myöhästymään tunnin ja tulee Katajanokan satamaan klo 17.00.

Kello 14.30 jälkeen SALLY ALBATROSS lähestyi Savinin matalaa. Sen tarkoituksena oli kiertää matala lounaispuolelta, jolloin se olisi päässyt Savinin matalan länsipuolitse kulkevalle, avomereltä saaristoon johtavalle Sommarön väylälle.

.
.
.
.

Ennen Savinin matalaa tutkakartta siirtyi luotsiperämiehen käyttämällä tutkalla kaksi kertaa paikaltaan. Luotsiperämies kohdisti molemmilla kerroilla päällikön opastuksella kartan uudelleen paikalleen. Pohjakosketuksen tapahduttua kartan todettiin jälleen olevan poissa paikaltaan.

SALLY ALBATROSS ajoi klo 14.44 noin 19 solmun nopeudella Savinin matalan jääpoijun koillispuolitse 4,8 metrin syvyydessä olleen karin ja keskimäärin 6,2 metriä syvän matalikon yli.

--- Lainaus loppuu ---

Onnettomuus ei siis johtunut "kireästä aikataulusta", vaan syyt voi lukea tuosta Tutkintaselostuksesta https://turvallisuustutkinta.fi/mate...taselostus.pdf

----------


## moxu

24 tunnin sääntö taxfreessä oli voimassa Suomen EU-jäsenyyden alkamiseen asti unionin ulkopuolisessa liikenteessä -Ahvenanmaan omaa vyöhykettä muodostettaessa asia oli käyty läpi, ja säädetty edelleen Ruotsissa voimassa oleva 20 tunnin sääntö. Ulkorajamääräykset tulkittiin siten, että päiväristeilyltäkin sai tuoda sovitun määrän, siis tuntuvasti enemmän kuin ennen unioniaikaa oli vuorokauden reissulta saanut. Suomen ja Ahvenanmaan välillä tapahtuva veroton myynti huomattiin lailliseksi pienellä viipeellä, mutta sekin alkoi jo samana vuonna.
Keväällä -96 syntyi mielenkiintoinen tilanne, kun silloinen toinen sosiaaliministeri Terttu Huttu-Juntunen keksi säätää omin päin (tai varmaan avustajiensa kanssa, mutta turhaan juristeja vaivaamatta) määräyksen, että 20 tunnin aikaraja pätisi myös ulkorajaliikenteessä. Se todettiin pian laittomaksi, ja sen jälkeen tilanne Suomenlahdella on ollut se, mikä se on nykyäänkin. Huttu-Juntusen poliittinen ura päättyi seuraaviin vaaleihin.

Mitä Sally Albatrossin karilleajoon tulee, on raportinkin perusteella helppo olla samaa mieltä sen merikapteenin kanssa, joka tuoreeltaan lausahti onnettomuuden olleen vältettävissä, jos olisi vilkaistu ikkunasta ulos.

----------


## Minä vain

Tallinkin Turun ja Tukholman välille jäävä laiva alkaa ajaa vain Kapellskäriin asti. 

https://fi.tallink.com/documents/101...=1641210297259

Yllättävää, olisi luullut, että on tarpeeksi matkustajia Tukholmaan, jotta sinne kannattaa ajaa. Joskus olen miettinyt sitä, miksei Tukholmaan asti kulkevat laivat koskaan pysähdy Kapellskärissä. Laivathan ajavat aivan Kapellskärin sataman vierestä, joten kustannuksia tulee vain pysähdyksestä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Tallinkin Turun ja Tukholman välille jäävä laiva alkaa ajaa vain Kapellskäriin asti. 
> 
> https://fi.tallink.com/documents/101...=1641210297259
> 
> Yllättävää, olisi luullut, että on tarpeeksi matkustajia Tukholmaan, jotta sinne kannattaa ajaa. Joskus olen miettinyt sitä, miksei Tukholmaan asti kulkevat laivat koskaan pysähdy Kapellskärissä. Laivathan ajavat aivan Kapellskärin sataman vierestä, joten kustannuksia tulee vain pysähdyksestä.


Lisäksihän tulee pidennystä matka-aikaan varmaankin tunnin verran. On siinä kuitenkin matkaa suoralta väylältä sivuun, kääntymiset ja laiturissaoloaika (väh. 15 minuuttia). Ainakin nykyinen aikataulu voidaan unohtaa, kun Ahvenanmaan pysähdystä ei voi poistaa. 

Kokonaisuuteena voi varmaankin verrata aikaan, joka kuluu Långnäsin pysähdyksen aiheuttamaan ajankuluun?

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tallinkin Turun ja Tukholman välille jäävä laiva alkaa ajaa vain Kapellskäriin asti. 
> 
> https://fi.tallink.com/documents/101...=1641210297259
> 
> Yllättävää, olisi luullut, että on tarpeeksi matkustajia Tukholmaan, jotta sinne kannattaa ajaa. Joskus olen miettinyt sitä, miksei Tukholmaan asti kulkevat laivat koskaan pysähdy Kapellskärissä. Laivathan ajavat aivan Kapellskärin sataman vierestä, joten kustannuksia tulee vain pysähdyksestä.


Varmasti matkustajia olisi tarpeeksi mutta tässähän painaa vaakakupissa kaikkein eniten se, että tällä tavalla Turun iltalähtöä saadaan aikaistettua ja sitä kautta risteilijöiden laivalla viettämää aikaa (ja rahan kulutusta) lisättyä. Lisäksi, kun kuljettava matka lyhenee vaikuttaa se myös polttoainekuluihin (voidaan ajaa hitaammin eikä kuljettava matkakaan ole yhtä pitkä) joten kyllä tuo varsin järkevä ratkaisu on kun toista laivaa ei Tallink-Siljalla tuolla reitillä enää ole ja Maarianhaminan päiväristeilyt (aikatauluja ei tarvitse sovittaa siten että laivat yhtä aikaa Maarianhaminassa) sitä myöten on voitu unohtaa.

----------


## MJG

> Varmasti matkustajia olisi tarpeeksi mutta tässähän painaa vaakakupissa kaikkein eniten se, että tällä tavalla Turun iltalähtöä saadaan aikaistettua ja sitä kautta risteilijöiden laivalla viettämää aikaa (ja rahan kulutusta) lisättyä. Lisäksi, kun kuljettava matka lyhenee vaikuttaa se myös polttoainekuluihin (voidaan ajaa hitaammin eikä kuljettava matkakaan ole yhtä pitkä) joten kyllä tuo varsin järkevä ratkaisu on kun toista laivaa ei Tallink-Siljalla tuolla reitillä enää ole ja Maarianhaminan päiväristeilyt (aikatauluja ei tarvitse sovittaa siten että laivat yhtä aikaa Maarianhaminassa) sitä myöten on voitu unohtaa.


Toisaalta,  ratkaisu on Sillinkiltä kyllä käsien nostaminen Vikingin edessä kumipyöräliikenteen osalta. Jos matka on Tukholman eteläpuolelle, 90 kilometrin lisämatka ei ole aivan mitätön. Lisäksi se johtaa siihen, että etelään menevä liikenne osuu arkisin  Essingeledenille juuri aamun ruuhkahuipun aikaan. Värtanille aamukuudelta tultaessa ehditään ruuhkan alta pois. 

Mitä kysymykseen Kappelskärissä pysähtymiseen normaalitilanteessa tulee, vastaus on helppo: Ei ehdi. Koko Turku-Tukholma-reitillä on Ahvenanmeren ja Kihdin avoimia osuuksia lukuun ottamatta nopeusrajoitus. Edestakainen ajo vuorokaudessa edellyttää jokseenkin äärimmilleen vietyä satamalogistiikka kääntymisaikojen ollessa vain 70-75 minuuttia. Tästä varttitunninkin tinkiminen voi katkaista kamelin selän.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Mitä kysymykseen Kappelskärissä pysähtymiseen normaalitilanteessa tulee, vastaus on helppo: Ei ehdi. Koko Turku-Tukholma-reitillä on Ahvenanmeren ja Kihdin avoimia osuuksia lukuun ottamatta nopeusrajoitus. Edestakainen ajo vuorokaudessa edellyttää jokseenkin äärimmilleen vietyä satamalogistiikka kääntymisaikojen ollessa vain 70-75 minuuttia. Tästä varttitunninkin tinkiminen voi katkaista kamelin selän.


En nyt ota suoraan kantaa Kapellskärissä pysähtymiseen, mutta voinee tietysti kysyä, onko tuo mainitsemasi 70-75 min kääntöaika satamassa todella nopein mahdollinen?

Oman kokemuksen mukaan esim. matkustajien purkaminen laivasta ja lastaaminen laivaan on aivan "kivikautisen" hidasta, koska hommaa yritetään hoitaa aina vain yhden(?) "tuubin" kautta...

----------


## KMT

Noh Tallink voi kuitenkin ensi vuodeksi saada liki samanlaisen tilanteen kuin aiemminkin laivat vain vuokralla, noh Romantika vähän pidemmällä.

Viking kuitenkin myi Amorellan, että kuinka näkee miten hoitavat ensi vuoden. Heitänköhän vakioveikkauksen, että Cinderella hoitelee 20h risteilyitä kesäkuun alkuun(Toukokuussa kenties niitä Visbyn risteilyitä ja Höga Kustenia lisäksi) asti ja sitten on Tallinna-Helsinki-Tukholmassa toisena sillä aikavälillä, jolloin Vikingin Tukholman laivatkin käyneet Tallinnassa.

----------


## MJG

> En nyt ota suoraan kantaa Kapellskärissä pysähtymiseen, mutta voinee tietysti kysyä, onko tuo mainitsemasi 70-75 min kääntöaika satamassa todella nopein mahdollinen?
> 
> Oman kokemuksen mukaan esim. matkustajien purkaminen laivasta ja lastaaminen laivaan on aivan "kivikautisen" hidasta, koska hommaa yritetään hoitaa aina vain yhden(?) "tuubin" kautta...


Matkustajaliikenne ei ole kriittisellä polulla. Kannattaa tarkkailla ajatuksella, mitä tapahtuu perä- ja keulaporttien tienoilla.

----------


## markus1979

Kilpailun vähentyminen Tukholmasta Turkuun on kuitenkin ikävää. Galaxyn iltalähtö oli hyvin järkevä paluusuunnassa Saksasta/Tanskasta Helsingin laivoihin verratuna myöhäisemmän  lähtöajan ja usein selvästikkin niitä ja Turun Vikingiä edullisemman hinnan vuoksi. Ainakin perävaunun kanssa tullessa hintero oli huomattava. Jatkossa pitää ilmeisesti ajella Kapellskärin asti, toivottavasti hinnat pysyvät siellä maltillisina uusienkin laivojen myötä. Pelkäänpä vain, että nousevat..

----------


## Bellatrix

Mistähän johtunee tuo Tallink-Siljan väite Turun linjan kannattamattomuudesta; Viking ainakin tehnyt viime kesänä ko. linjalla kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen:
https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000009053950.html

----------


## EVhki

> En nyt ota suoraan kantaa Kapellskärissä pysähtymiseen, mutta voinee tietysti kysyä, onko tuo mainitsemasi 70-75 min kääntöaika satamassa todella nopein mahdollinen?
> 
> Oman kokemuksen mukaan esim. matkustajien purkaminen laivasta ja lastaaminen laivaan on aivan "kivikautisen" hidasta, koska hommaa yritetään hoitaa aina vain yhden(?) "tuubin" kautta...


Viime kerrasta Turun terminaalissa on jo aikaa, mutta Gracen tullessa oli muistaakseni juttua nimenomaan siitä, että lastaus tehtäisiin mahdollisimman monen putken kautta. Niitä taisi olla 3-4 kappaletta, toki osin henkilökunnan ja siivoajien käytössä.




> Mistähän johtunee tuo Tallink-Siljan väite Turun linjan kannattamattomuudesta; Viking ainakin tehnyt viime kesänä ko. linjalla kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen:
> https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000009053950.html


Eiköhän se perustu Tallinkin pieneen markkinaosuuteen. Matkustajat valitsevat Vikingin jolloin Viking tekee ennätyksiä ja Tallink kärsii matkustajakadosta.

----------


## markus1979

> Viime kerrasta Turun terminaalissa on jo aikaa, mutta Gracen tullessa oli muistaakseni juttua nimenomaan siitä, että lastaus tehtäisiin mahdollisimman monen putken kautta. Niitä taisi olla 3-4 kappaletta, toki osin henkilökunnan ja siivoajien käytössä.


Mielestäni tuossa pääongelma on se, että lastaus pitää tehdä viime minuuteilla jotta hytit (ja yleiset tilat) keritään siivota lyhyen maissaoloajan sisällä ja koko terminaalin odotusalue pääsee ruuhkautumaan pahasti. Autolla tultaessa pääsee toki usein aiemmin, mutta joutuu sitten hissiaulassa odottamaan joskus puolikin tuntia hyttiin pääsyä (siivouksen ollessa vielä kesken). Ilmeisesti varustamo ei koe tuota ongelmaksi, onhan meno ollut sama vuosikymmeniä. Voisihan terminaalin odotusalueen jakaa pienempiin osiin, jotka muistuttaisivat lentokenttien lounge-aloja, joissa voisi ihmispaljoudessa seisomisen sijaan jopa levähtää ja nauttia ehkä lippuun kuuluvia eväksiä. Muutama lisäputki laivaan toki ei haittaisi.






> Eiköhän se perustu Tallinkin pieneen markkinaosuuteen. Matkustajat valitsevat Vikingin jolloin Viking tekee ennätyksiä ja Tallink kärsii matkustajakadosta.


Olisi mukava lukea markkinaosuuksista tarkemmin. Oletan että rahtipuolella (joka on merkittävä(/-vin) tulonlähde ei varmaan suurta eroa ole, samoin tarvematkustajien parissa. Viikonlopun viihderisteilyillä ilmeisesti Viking dominoi, mikä ei varmaankaan johdu vain uudemmata laivasta, vaan siitä, että Viking on panostanut artisteihin enemmän, tämäkin on pitkäaikainen trendi.

----------


## MJG

> Mistähän johtunee tuo Tallink-Siljan väite Turun linjan kannattamattomuudesta; Viking ainakin tehnyt viime kesänä ko. linjalla kaikkien aikojen ennätyksen:
> https://www.is.fi/taloussanomat/art-2000009053950.html


Ehkä juuri siksi. Viking on panostanut uusiin laivoihin samaan aikaan, kun Sillink on luottanut yli 15 vuotta vanhojen peruspurkkien vetovoimaan.

----------


## KMT

Se Tallink panostaisi jonkun uuden laivan Tukholman iltaan missä olisi myös viihteeseen panostettu nykyistä enemmän ja ynnä muuta jotain mielenkiintoista joka olisi kohdistettu Vikingin Cinderellaa vastaan niin saisi Vikingin siirtämään Cinderellaa jollekkin toiselle reitille. Se missä Viking on mielestäni taas mokannut on Gloryn yökerho. 2800 hengen laivassa vain yhden kerroksen yökerho, tilannetta nyt mielestäni vain pelastaa se, että Cinderellalla on myös Tukholman illassa ja siellä ne suosituimmat esiintyjät Ruotsin näkökulmasta ja kunnon yökerho.

----------


## SD202

> Mielestäni tuossa pääongelma on se, että lastaus pitää tehdä viime minuuteilla jotta hytit (ja yleiset tilat) keritään siivota lyhyen maissaoloajan sisällä ja koko terminaalin odotusalue pääsee ruuhkautumaan pahasti. Autolla tultaessa pääsee toki usein aiemmin, mutta joutuu sitten hissiaulassa odottamaan joskus puolikin tuntia hyttiin pääsyä (siivouksen ollessa vielä kesken). Ilmeisesti varustamo ei koe tuota ongelmaksi, onhan meno ollut sama vuosikymmeniä. ...


Tässäkin on outona piirteenä se, että tuota hissiaulassa odottelua olen kokenut vain pari kertaa - ja nekin aina Tukholman päässä. Turussa on yleensä päässyt suoraan hyttiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Se on jonkinlainen odottelu lähes poikkeuksetta, kun hyttejä siivotaan vielä senkin jälkeen kun matkustajat on saatu laivaan. Näin ainakin lauantai-lähdöllä Graceen . Vaikka laivaan mennään ihan viime tipassa ennen lähtöä.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tässäkin on outona piirteenä se, että tuota hissiaulassa odottelua olen kokenut vain pari kertaa - ja nekin aina Tukholman päässä. Turussa on yleensä päässyt suoraan hyttiin.


Kyllä tuota odottelua on ollut ainakin omalla kohdallani joka kerta, niin aamu- kuin iltalähdöilläkin kun Turusta olen matkustanut. Samoin Amorellan Tallinnanristeilyllä kesällä Helsingistä. Noin tunnin satama-aika ei vaan yksinkertaisesti riitä hyttien siivoamiseen sillä siivoojamäärällä mitä laivayhtiöt ovat valmiita käyttämään.

----------


## EVhki

> Olisi mukava lukea markkinaosuuksista tarkemmin. Oletan että rahtipuolella (joka on merkittävä(/-vin) tulonlähde ei varmaan suurta eroa ole, samoin tarvematkustajien parissa. Viikonlopun viihderisteilyillä ilmeisesti Viking dominoi, mikä ei varmaankaan johdu vain uudemmata laivasta, vaan siitä, että Viking on panostanut artisteihin enemmän, tämäkin on pitkäaikainen trendi.


Muistelen nähneeni lukuina Vikingin markkinaosuudeksi 65-70 prosenttia. Onhan Vikingin laivoilla jonkin verran isompi auto-/rahtikapasiteetti.

----------


## markus1979

> Kyllä tuota odottelua on ollut ainakin omalla kohdallani joka kerta, niin aamu- kuin iltalähdöilläkin kun Turusta olen matkustanut. Samoin Amorellan Tallinnanristeilyllä kesällä Helsingistä. Noin tunnin satama-aika ei vaan yksinkertaisesti riitä hyttien siivoamiseen sillä siivoojamäärällä mitä laivayhtiöt ovat valmiita käyttämään.


Ainakin korona-aikaan tuossa oli ihan typerää suunnittelua myös mukana, eli annettiin asiakkaille niitä hyttejä jotka olivat edellisellä matkalla käytössä, vaikka vapaita hyttejä olisi ollut vaikka kuinka, matkustajiahan oli vain kourallinen. Harvoinhan nuo Tukholman arki-iltalähdöt ovat täysiä, tuppaavat vain työntämään asiakkaat niihin samoihin hytteihin joka kerta. Olisi (ollut) jo virusturvallisuudenkin takia hyvä vähän hajauttaa..

----------


## Bellatrix

> Ainakin korona-aikaan tuossa oli ihan typerää suunnittelua myös mukana, eli annettiin asiakkaille niitä hyttejä jotka olivat edellisellä matkalla käytössä, vaikka vapaita hyttejä olisi ollut vaikka kuinka, matkustajiahan oli vain kourallinen. Harvoinhan nuo Tukholman arki-iltalähdöt ovat täysiä, tuppaavat vain työntämään asiakkaat niihin samoihin hytteihin joka kerta. Olisi (ollut) jo virusturvallisuudenkin takia hyvä vähän hajauttaa..


Onpa tosiaan ollut todella typerää jos noin on menetelty. Itse en korona-aikana matkustellut joten omakohtaista kokemusta tuolta ajalta ei ole. Voihan toki olla niinkin että varausjärjestelmä on sen verran "tyhmä" ettei se osaa jakaa hyttejä hajautetusti.

----------


## markus1979

ERR uutisoi Tallinkin uuden MyStarin aloittavan liikennöinnin Tallinnasta 20.11.2022 klo 13.30:

https://www.err.ee/1608780715/tallin...e-20-novembril

Aikataulullisesti MyStar korvaa siis Megastarin joka siirtyy Starin paikalle.

----------


## EVhki

> ERR uutisoi Tallinkin uuden MyStarin aloittavan liikennöinnin Tallinnasta 20.11.2022 klo 13.30:
> 
> https://www.err.ee/1608780715/tallin...e-20-novembril
> 
> Aikataulullisesti MyStar korvaa siis Megastarin joka siirtyy Starin paikalle.


On myös tiedotettu Starin jatkavan kolmantena laivana tarjoten kevennetyn tuotteen.

----------


## markus1979

MyStarin käyttöönotto myöhästyy hieman, ERR kertoo:

https://www.err.ee/1608782827/tallin...-1-detsembrile

Eli uusi ajatus on 1. joulukuuta. Vastaavasti tuo Starin siirtyminen halpisvuorolle tapahtuisi 8. joulukuuta.

Konseptina tuo "edullisempi kevytversio" on toki mielenkiintoinen, mutta ehkä tarkoitus on lähinnä kuljettaa rahtia. Katsoin muutamia lähtöjä henkilöautolle, ja liput olivat jopa kalliimmat kuin näille MyStarin ja MegaStarin lähdöille. Onhan toki mahdollista että hintaero keikahtaa lähempänä lähtöä Starin eduksi. Kilpailijat ovat usein kuitenkin selvästi edullisempia, eli Tallinkin edullisemmalle tuotteelle olisi varmasti kysyntää, vaikka hitaampi onkin.

Täältä löytyy Starin tuleva aikataulu (vaikka päivämäärä onkin nyt väärin):

https://fi.tallink.com/medialle/-/ci...70f3ec9e34ddad

----------


## KMT

Cinderella tulee korvaamaan Gracen telakkakäyntiä alkuvuodesta.. (Tai Cinderella siirtyy Gloryn aikataululle ja Glory Gracen).
Cinderella ajaa reilun kuukauden myös kesäkuun lopusta elokuun ekalle viikolle Tukholma-Helsinki-Tallinna -reittiä Gabriellan kanssa..

----------


## markus1979

Vikingistä tulee Eckerön suurin omistaja, HS uutisoi:

https://www.hs.fi/talous/art-2000009212154.html

----------


## markus1979

MyStarin käyttöönotto siirtyy näemmä uudestaan, hamaan tulevaisuuteen:

https://yle.fi/a/74-20005440

"Viestintäjohtaja Nöjd kertoo, että tarkempia tietoja viivästymisestä saataneen loppuviikosta."

----------


## EVhki

Liikkeellä on huhuja siitä, että Aegean Speed Lines olisi ostamassa Rosellan. Luovutus saattaisi tapahtua jo tammikuussa.

----------


## KMT

XPRS:kin Suomen lipun alle...

Njäh mahdollisessa tiiviimmässä yhteistyössä tai fuusiossa Eckerön kanssa Helsinki-Tallinna reitillä markkinallisesti parempi kun molemmat Suomen lipun alla..

----------

